# Breeds you don't *get*



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

At the training class I go to on a Wednesday night, we're usually the only pedigree(s) there, with a huge mixture of known and unknown breeds/crossbreeds/mutley type dogs. One of the dogs that comes along is a Northern Innuit, and I've never seen such a miserable looking dog in my life. I'm not a fan of wolfalike breeds anyway, but this girl just looks so unhappy being around other people and dogs.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Just to play devils advocate, is that not more of an individual thing than a breed thing in that instance?


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

labradrk said:


> Just to play devils advocate, is that not more of an individual thing than a breed thing in that instance?


It might be, but I've never *liked* the sort of wolfalike breeds, and meeting one certainly hasn't swung me in the opposite direction.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

I dont 'get' busy dogs TBH. Those ones that are constantly on the go, needing a job to do or a frisbee to chase.
I think Im just too lazy though....I dont 'get' people who are like that either!LOL


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Depends on what you mean by "get". I don't dislike any breed as I just love dogs of all shapes and sizes and love watching the different characteristics and getting to know their ways. So far I've only had big dogs but I'm also excited about getting my first little one when the time comes. I guess there are a few breeds I wouldn't go out of my way to live with (pointers  for instance) but thats more down to lifestyle and wanting a quieter life in the future.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> It might be, but I've never *liked* the sort of wolfalike breeds, and meeting one certainly hasn't swung me in the opposite direction.


They don't do anything for me, either. They are stunning to look at but personality wise we wouldn't be compatible.

TBH there are tons of breeds that don't do anything for me - far more than breeds that actually do do it for me! that doesn't mean I don't admire them looks or indeed personality wise, but that I would not chose to own one through choice.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't dislike this dog as in think it's 'orrible, I just wouldn't want to own it. It's probably a completely different character away from training, but the appearance and character at training is just enough to make me think, nah, not my cup of tea. I'm very sure Labradors are not at all most peoples' cup of tea either, they're far too big, bouncy and daft for a lot of folk.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

labradrk said:


> They don't do anything for me, either. They are stunning to look at but personality wise we wouldn't be compatible.
> 
> TBH there are tons of breeds that don't do anything for me - far more than breeds that actually do do it for me! that doesn't mean I don't admire them looks or indeed personality wise, but that I would not chose to own one through choice.


I'm not even keen on the look of them, I can understand why some folk are attracted to them, but I like my happy smiley retrievers, fairly obvious I know!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

WeedySeaDragon said:


> The vast majority of breeds I would never own, even some that I hanker after I have to admit possibly aren't quite right for me crying, but I can appreciate the looks, character and ability of pretty much any dog and understand why other people would want to own them.
> 
> The only things I don't get are conformational exaggerations which affect how a dog functions, things like really extreme brachycephalic breeds or heavy wrinkling. I'm sure the dogs themselves are lovely but I don't understand how anyone finds a dog with breathing difficulties and its eyes pointing in different directions cute :blushing:
> 
> I am aware though that my own favoured breeds are quite extreme in their own way and are often and acquired taste!!!


See I totally love the look of breeds like Rottweilers, mastiffs and boerboels, but won't ever own one since I can't see myself being in the position to give time to that sort of breed. But I just don't get some breeds at all, not sure if that makes sense!


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

WeedySeaDragon said:


> The vast majority of breeds I would never own, even some that I hanker after I have to admit possibly aren't quite right for me crying, but I can appreciate the looks, character and ability of pretty much any dog and understand why other people would want to own them.
> 
> The only things I don't get are conformational exaggerations which affect how a dog functions, things like really extreme brachycephalic breeds or heavy wrinkling. I'm sure the dogs themselves are lovely but I don't understand how anyone finds a dog with breathing difficulties and its eyes pointing in different directions cute :blushing:
> 
> I am aware though that my own favoured breeds are quite extreme in their own way and are often and acquired taste!!!


This pretty much sums it up for me too. Extremes of dog do not appeal in any shape or form.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

One of the other *breeds* there tonight was a Yorkiepoo, which I know isn't a breed at all, but I have to say, character wise, I much prefer that little girl over the NI, not a looker in my books, but was a super little girl.


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Nearly every breed of dog I've not been sure about that I've then gone on and met I've totally changed my mind about 

Having said that I don't imagine I could ever own a Mal or Sibe, much as I admire them and have met some really lovely individuals, all the hair and the potential on lead for life thing would just not be for me


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

bearcub said:


> Nearly every breed of dog I've not been sure about that I've then gone on and met I've totally changed my mind about
> 
> Having said that I don't imagine I could ever own a Mal or Sibe, much as I admire them and have met some really lovely individuals, all the hair and the potential on lead for life thing would just not be for me


It's not that I can't see why others find them attractive, it's just that I really look and think, nah, not for me, whether or not they are actually appealing looks wise. And yet some breeds that are complete scruffs appeal to me more in terms of ownership.


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

Totally agree about deformities that affect the animal's quality of life :-(

Other than that, I don't really respond to dogs smaller than fox terriers, terriers generally because they're naughty, and lab/retriever types because they're just so...... doggy 

There we are: all my prejudices and gross generalisations neatly in one place :biggrin5:


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> See I totally love the look of breeds like Rottweilers, mastiffs and boerboels, but won't ever own one since I can't see myself being in the position to give time to that sort of breed. But I just don't get some breeds at all, not sure if that makes sense!


I've had retrievers(well ok crosses)..I didn't spend less time exercising or training them, I needed to groom them more in fact.

Brock can be a bit full on because he's quite often under exercised but that's a specific to him problem not a breed trait.

I don't think Rottweilers take up more time than labs?

Breeds I don't get are the really exaggerated ones as others have said.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

tabulahrasa said:


> I've had retrievers(well ok crosses)..I didn't spend less time exercising or training them, I needed to groom them more in fact.
> 
> Brock can be a bit full on because he's quite often under exercised but that's a specific to him problem not a breed trait.
> 
> ...


No, but they have *different* requirements, although the thought of training up a Rottweiler to go beating/picking up is quite appealing, as it is, I spend such a lot of time training and walking my girls I can't see myself adding a breed that would need a lot of separate training.


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> No, but they have *different* requirements, although the thought of training up a Rottweiler to go beating/picking up is quite appealing, as it is, I spend such a lot of time training and walking my girls I can't see myself adding a breed that would need a lot of separate training.


I think you should give it a go...Brock's got a pretty high prey drive, very trainable, soft mouth (he stole a balloon once and managed to catch and carry it without bursting it), he's getting pretty good at scent work and he points at birds.

I mean his temperement wouldn't suit, but one without his health issues could be ok at it


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

tabulahrasa said:


> I think you should give it a go...Brock's got a pretty high prey drive, very trainable, soft mouth (he stole a balloon once and managed to catch and carry it without bursting it), he's getting pretty good at scent work and he points at birds.
> 
> I mean his temperement wouldn't suit, but one without his health issues could be ok at it


Lol, maybe I will one day! For now, I'm sticking to retrievers, there are a lot of breeds I admire but I'm focussing on the ones I like to work for now


----------



## ozrex (Aug 30, 2011)

Never "got" cattle dogs. Snappy little blighters with more attitude than Mohamed Ali. Need a herd of stroppy cattle to keep them entertained. I mean what kind of a nutcase dog bites a bull on the nose... or on the heels????

Now I own one.

Yup, she's everything I thought she'd be :crazy: but she's also adorable.:001_wub::001_wub:

Now OH is contemplating running a few cattle beasts. He's dafter than me.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

I would never have a dog that needs grooming. So, anything with loads of fur is a no no for me.

I don't like dogs with squished up faces that snort and pant all the time and struggle to breathe.

My dogs need to be fit and athletic enough to be able to jump into my car without me having to pick them up.

Short and smooth coated dogs that don't shed like mad tick boxes for me.

On the other hand, I love Borzois and Afghan hounds...gorgeous for somebody else to own and me to admire.

My mother used to have a pair of mini schnauzers....lovely little dogs but not for me.


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

For me, it's not the 'breed' I don't get it's more of the 'why did you choose that breed for your lifestyle' .. EG we know someone that's getting a collie who struggles even walking to the shops  yeah ok family members are there to help.. but really :frown2: - a couple a few doors down from us own a husky, i've never seen it and it lives in their backyard/back of house :frown2: yet the lady next door has a pug and it suits her lifestyle brilliantly and it's a little cracker  
So i'd never choose a breed that wouldn't suit our lifestyle. As for the look of a dog, there's not many that I don't like the look of - over wrinkley shar-peis make my stomach turn though. & the only breed i'm wary of is Rotties  but only because I need to meet one that likes other people, other than its owner  (Obviously just need to go and meet Cian&KT )


----------



## AJ600 (Mar 3, 2014)

What Jen said. I'm not a big breed person, but for me you have to be aware of breed characteristics before deciding on a dog. But then I've have had a Labrador who was a guard dog, a rottie who was a lap dog (was supposed to be a guard dog). 

Too many people get dogs who are just not right for them. And that is why I think so many rescues are returned. The neighbours dog is a lab and is lovely, but she is just so full of beans, that her owner struggles with her.


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

If all dogs are descended from history having had a specific role to play I don't 'get' what was the purpose of some of the tiny toy breeds and the bull breeds with the really flat faces that have health problem?. Surely if you need a dog to 'work' for a living it needs to be fit and strong, not always 'big' but strong enough to cope with the 'job' you want it to do. 

I think in alot of cases some dogs temperaments today are due to the fact they just don't get enough stimulation in 'pet life'. On another post someone described a Lancashire Heeler to me as very feisty and terrier-like. Now I suspect as a dog not so overbred they still have a strong working instinct. I know they are a 'herding breed' which is fine by me. All our dogs have been from that category and its a breed set I feel I understand. Some have been crossed with gundogs (few lab crosses) one was a Corgi x Beagle. 

I have a Border Collie, before I got him based on descriptions from alot of different people and limited experience of ones form childhood who were either herding sheep or herding cars. I was expecting to have to keep him constantly exercised and mentally stimulated, but he's much less work than my older dog was at his age! I'm not sure if any of that is down to my experience having already owned a 'difficult dog' so not making the same mistakes again (regarding overstimulating them), but JJ is a real couch potato in comparison! ...indoors but open the back door or even get up of the sofa/bed and he's there..ready with his ball.. "is it playtime yet mum?"  ..but not in a pestering way, where he's relentless and will pester and yap till you do what he wants! 

I personally think the Northern Breeds (particuarly Huskies and Malamutes) are stunning dogs physically but they don't always cope well with pet life especially in situations where you may live on a housing estate, be out at work, the most exercise they get is dragging you 'round the block' a couple of times a day and a bone to play with if their lucky! To me you need to own or have access to alot of land so you can do things that satisfy their instinct to run. I'm not sure of the proper terms but many take them through woodland areas on tracks with them pulling some kind of scooter or wheeled trailer (sled-like looking thing but on wheels) or just run/jog with them for miles. 

Not ALL collies take to a pet life either, but some of that is inexperience of the owner who let them play with the wrong type of toys that feed their obsessions or let them indulge in obsessive actitivites (shadow chasing/fly catching) then can't understand why the dog still hasn't learnt to stop stalking cars! I suspect 'terriers' just need the same level of understanding, that the owner needs to understand what the dogs job was, whether it has any hard wired compulsions as a result and how to channel them in the right way to give them an outlet without making their 'obsessions' worse. In some ways its easier to do that from a young puppy than have to 'undo' someone else's mistakes which makes some breeds particuarly challenging as 'rescues'.

The other problem anyway is there just isn't enough 'jobs' in modern life for all these dogs to do what they were orginally bred to do so I don't understand why some breeders continue to breed for 'working instinct', end up selling them on gumtree/freeads as there just aren't enough 'working homes' then still continue to breed more, thats what I don't 'get' more than the breeds themselves!


----------



## AJ600 (Mar 3, 2014)

Some Toy dogs were originally bred to attract fleas away from their owners... Eeeewwww


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2014)

BlaiseinHampshire said:


> Other than that, I don't really respond to dogs smaller than fox terriers, *terriers generally because they're naughty,* and lab/retriever types because they're just so...... doggy


:lol: :lol: :lol: I guess that's one way to put it! I prefer to think of it as character :yesnod:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

catz4m8z said:


> I dont 'get' busy dogs TBH. Those ones that are constantly on the go, needing a job to do or a frisbee to chase.
> I think Im just too lazy though....I dont 'get' people who are like that either!LOL


I work the other way because i'm lazy :lol:

I need a dog to keep me motivated, to want to do things to go see everything all in the space of 30 seconds.

I loved Maya but my god if I have another lazy dog, im sure I'll die. I don't want a dog who thinks everything is too much effort and thinks they are better than everyone-isn't that a cat thing! I know it can be a spitz thing but most huskies are usually geared to go but mals it seems to take too much effort.

I can't do bulldogs, most pugs really anything that can't take a 100 mile hike rather than a trot around the block. Not my thing what so ever.


----------



## AnimalMad88 (Jan 27, 2014)

WeedySeaDragon said:


> The only things I don't get are conformational exaggerations which affect how a dog functions, things like really extreme brachycephalic breeds or heavy wrinkling. I'm sure the dogs themselves are lovely but I don't understand how anyone finds a dog with breathing difficulties and its eyes pointing in different directions cute :blushing:


This! I totally agree! Have never got the attraction and probably never will.


----------



## Buzzard (Aug 10, 2012)

catz4m8z said:


> I dont 'get' busy dogs TBH. Those ones that are constantly on the go, needing a job to do or a frisbee to chase.
> I think Im just too lazy though....I dont 'get' people who are like that either!LOL


Lol my sentiments exactly!


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

lilythepink said:


> I would never have a dog that needs grooming. So, anything with loads of fur is a no no for me.
> 
> *I don't like dogs with squished up faces that snort and pant all the time and struggle to breathe.*
> 
> ...


That's the only dogs I don't "get" as such. I couldn't own a breed of dog who couldn't run around and play like a normal dog or who just struggles to breathe in general. Well I say I couldn't own, I would always rescue, but I would never pay for a dog with these issues.

A friend has 2 Pugs and one of the poor little things basically lives up the vets (her own words) and my dads work colleague brings his Bulldog into work, even from a puppy when he got excited to see anyone his breathing was awful. Just makes me sad.


----------



## Buzzard (Aug 10, 2012)

I am with Sleeping Lion on this one. For me I don't really go for the wolf type breeds. Maybe I am wrong here, so please correct me if necessary, but when I see them they seem a little detached from their owner. With Red, he is watching what I am up to all the time. He follows me around and I do feel that we have a strong connection. He is pleased to see us, even if we have been out of the room for 5 minutes! I also am a big softie for retrievers in general. I love their biddible, friendly nature. I also like larger dogs, and can't see myself owning a small or toy breed dog. Don't get me wrong I don't dislike smaller breeds, I just wouldn't own one myself.


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

I know a northern Inuit. She is lovely loves people and other dogs and good off lead. I wouldn't own on because she's huge :lol: but I still like them. I love her little malamute friend too she loves everyone and is so fluffy :001_wub:

i dont get the small breeds who cant breath well or walk very far. I dont do dogs that need a lot of grooming either ie clipping, trimming, shaving. the only dog I would own that needs to go to a groomer is a cocker


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Collies ...............unless working sheep


----------



## spannels (Sep 9, 2011)

IncaThePup said:


> If all dogs are descended from history having had a specific role to play I don't 'get' what was the purpose of some of the tiny toy breeds and the bull breeds with the really flat faces that have health problem?. Surely if you need a dog to 'work' for a living it needs to be fit and strong, not always 'big' but strong enough to cope with the 'job' you want it to do.


Many of the toy breeds were developed as companions for members of rich families in the days when the women might not often leave the family home. They were also a means to display wealth - you were rich enough to be able to keep and feed an animal which did not make a material contribution to the household, and to pay someone to keep it groomed (so many of them are white and long or curly coated). Their 'work' was to say "my owner is really rich".

Other "toy" breeds especially the terriers were bred small to be able to go after rats and mice in confined spaces in and around houses or warehouses.

AFIK the flat-faced bull-breeds are an exaggeration of the conformation favoured when their "work" was to bait/fight bulls by biting and hanging on to the bull's faces, but the dogs still needed to breathe. This sort of "work" was for the amusement and gambling activities of humans. It's this background that makes me not want to own a bull-breed. (It is also one of the things which sometimes makes me ashamed to be human.)


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Any dog who cannot function as a dog because of us breeding "desirable" traits such as flatter and flatter faces, more and more wrinkles, heavier and heavier bodies etc etc make me feel incredibly sad and I just cannot understand why people would want to own one.

That said a lot of folk have said they would never own the types of dogs that I like.

There are some breeds that I would say I didn't "get" but now do - members' dogs on here have really changed my mind about beagles (moonviolet's Tinker - they can be mischievous, bright and trained to a really high standard), Chinese Crested's (babycham's Percy being the one who made me really think), Labs (Sarah1983's Spencer)&#8230;.I could go on and on TBH as you "see" the dogs over a long period of time on here rather than quick exposures on a walk or at training classes where they may behave completely differently to out and about.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

spannels said:


> AFIK the flat-faced bull-breeds are an exaggeration of the conformation favoured when their "work" was to bait/fight bulls by biting and hanging on to the bull's faces, but the dogs still needed to breathe


Interesting to compare with historical pictures Bulldog Photos by Pietoro | Photobucket and not just for that breed.

I don't dislike any breed but am influenced by bad examples of a breed. Jack Russells being one breed where the majority I've come across have had little training and/or socialization so I "don't get them". I couldn't understand the want for dogs with grooming needs until I had one which needed grooming (not excessively) and appreciate the fact grooming can be therapeutic.

Guess I don't understand the needs for "breeds" in modern society. For me a dog is a dog and if it suits the need of the owner and vice versa, breed is irrelevant and just a label. (ducks)


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

I like hounds...from Bassetts to Bloodhounds, love greyhounds, love watching them run across a field with such elegance and grace.

Think JRTs are just great.....love mini smooth dakkies too.

I always used to think mini smooth dakkies were for little old ladies....how wrong can you get?lol

Don't particularly want a dog that just wants to sit on my knee. My great dane used to back her bum up onto my knee and have her front legs on the floor...its a Dane thing.lol

Used to have a neighbor who bred Pekinese....squished faces, snorted and panted all the time and loads of fur that had to be groomed every day....not my type at all but I could have kept her stud dog cos he was such a character.

Love the bull breeds...haven't got any JRTs any more but could do with a ratter for the winter.got a EBT in May, hopefully she can catch on fast and sort rats out...or I will be getting a JRT too.lol.


----------



## spannels (Sep 9, 2011)

Goblin said:


> Interesting to compare with historical pictures Bulldog Photos by Pietoro | Photobucket and not just for that breed.


Yes, interesting photos; you can see clearly too the undershot jaws to help the dog grip and hold, and the wide stance to support the heavy body which gave added power. Then, when the "sport" was banned, some of the people who "fancied" the breeds got into showing and developed "breed standards" which then got exaggerated on the "more is better" principle until you end up with the poor bulldogs of today which are the ideal dog as imagined by a committee* of "fanciers" (ducks, weaves, and takes cover!).

*(like the saying that a camel is a horse designed by a committee)


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

Had some scrap around the place that needed shifting last summer so I went down the local gypsy camp to ask someone to collect it. 1st caravan I came to had a long haired Chihuahua on a very fine silver chain attached to a kennel. Def not my type of dog but I picked him up and was smitten....could so easily have put him in my pocket...til another dog walked by and the chi went onto kill mode.lol


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

I suppose, when you think about it....if you love dogs, never say never to any breed.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

Dogless said:


> Any dog who cannot function as a dog because of us breeding "desirable" traits such as flatter and flatter faces, more and more wrinkles, heavier and heavier bodies etc etc make me feel incredibly sad and I just cannot understand why people would want to own one.
> 
> That said a lot of folk have said they would never own the types of dogs that I like.
> 
> There are some breeds that I would say I didn't "get" but now do - members' dogs on here have really changed my mind about beagles (moonviolet's Tinker - they can be mischievous, bright and trained to a really high standard), Chinese Crested's (babycham's Percy being the one who made me really think), Labs (Sarah1983's Spencer).I could go on and on TBH as you "see" the dogs over a long period of time on here rather than quick exposures on a walk or at training classes where they may behave completely differently to out and about.


yours def tick boxes for me too


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Nowt with an enormous coat- hate grooming, hate it in the house, hate the mud sticking to it in the winter- nope you couldnt pay me to have a long furred mutt!

My shouldn't but oh so would is a Bulldog, just something about them, but the whole heap of health issues is another story.....


----------



## Prof_Monty (Nov 17, 2010)

I think I'd have problems with a dog that was aggressive, I know its not a breed trait, but I love walking Monty, it's relaxing, not sure I could deal with the stress of a reactive dog, hats off to those who do...

Breed wise I am not overly fond of border collies, beautiful dogs, I don't want to offend anyone and it may not be a breed trait, but all the ones I have met seem to be utterly 'ball obsessed' and don't interact with other dogs or people or even their owners other than in that single minded 'ball ball ball ball ball ball ball ball ball ball ball ball ball ball ball ball ball' way. Incredibly useful in a work environment, not so much in a social one. I don't get the enjoyment in mechanically, endlessly, throwing a ball every twenty feet. And heaven forbid if another dog takes that ball, or it gets lost. The number of times we have had to do another lap of the field because collie A or collie B has lost their tennis ball...

Phew, sorry, that turned into a bit of a rant. I hope this won't offend anyone, it probably says far more about me than about border collies...


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Not a breed thing with me but more of a dog with issues thing, anxieties, any type of aggression etc couldn't cope with having to manage high prey drive either just too much hard work. Hats off to those who deal with such matters but I just want a happy go lucky, friendly family dog. Perhaps I am just lazy!


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Another border collies vote here. I'm sure they are lovely dogs to own but all the ones I've met, and I've met a lot through flyball and family, don't seem to engage with people that much in a social way when they aren't "working", ie. taking part in flyball , they seem quite aloof. Some of the ones I've met have also been quite obsessive about things.

Any breed you can't really let off lead, that would be a big enjoyment killer for me and I want a dog who is free to run about. The places we go to walk are made for being off lead.

Not a fan of bull breeds either, they just don't appeal to me personally. I love my gun dogs though and that's about it  although I like individual dogs of the breeds I've listed above.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I love northern breeds, most gundog breeds, bull breeds etc... the only breeds I am not a massive fan of was terriers.... BUT since being on here they have def grown on me more.
I also never used to be a fan of collies BUT Io shows many collie traits, so I'd def see my with a collie in the future.


----------



## Badwolfe (Jul 19, 2014)

I could never own a Bedlington - they just look like deformed sheep to me lol


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Badwolfe said:


> I could never own a Bedlington - they just look like deformed sheep to me lol


This made me laugh! Cos at our flyball comp at weekend there was a Bedlington on one of the teams and my OH looked at me, totally perplexed, and said "Why does that team have a sheep ?" :lol:


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

Prof_Monty said:


> I think I'd have problems with a dog that was aggressive, I know its not a breed trait, but I love walking Monty, it's relaxing, not sure I could deal with the stress of a reactive dog, hats off to those who do...
> 
> Breed wise I am not overly fond of border collies, beautiful dogs, I don't want to offend anyone and it may not be a breed trait, but all the ones I have met seem to be utterly 'ball obsessed' and don't interact with other dogs or people or even their owners other than in that single minded 'ball ball ball ball ball ball ball ball ball ball ball ball ball ball ball ball ball' way. Incredibly useful in a work environment, not so much in a social one. I don't get the enjoyment in mechanically, endlessly, throwing a ball every twenty feet. And heaven forbid if another dog takes that ball, or it gets lost. The number of times we have had to do another lap of the field because collie A or collie B has lost their tennis ball...
> 
> Phew, sorry, that turned into a bit of a rant. I hope this won't offend anyone, it probably says far more about me than about border collies...





DoodlesRule said:


> Not a breed thing with me but more of a dog with issues thing, anxieties, any type of aggression etc couldn't cope with having to manage high prey drive either just too much hard work. Hats off to those who deal with such matters but I just want a happy go lucky, friendly family dog. Perhaps I am just lazy!


I'd rather have a dog without issues too, but sadly if you get a dog that then develops behavioural issues, you don't get many options about that.


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

The breeds I don't 'get' tend to be the little ones. Not that I dislike them; just don't see the point. OH's ex has a wee chi x shih tzu, Bella - she's about the size of my boys' paws and is a sweet wee character... but why would you choose such a wee dog?

I meet lots of small companion dogs when I'm out visiting elderly patients, I'm happy to admire them, make a fuss of them, certainly don't have anything against them, but can't see why anyone would actually want to own one. To me; a dog is for going out and about, a sturdy beast be it small, medium or large. I can't see myself with anything smaller than a border terrier (although EBTs are gorgeous!) can't see myself with smaller than my giant-breeds for some time yet!. Wee fluffy housedogs?? might as well have a cat in my opinion. 

Again, no offence to the dogs or their owners, but that type of dog is just not for me. I'm happy to fuss and admire those of friends/patients for a few minutes, but then I prefer to walk away and get a proper newfie sized hug from my lumps when I get home


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

Badwolfe said:


> I could never own a Bedlington - they just look like deformed sheep to me lol


I think Bedlingtons are just wow......best ratters ever.lol. just couldn't do the clipping thing though.


----------



## Prof_Monty (Nov 17, 2010)

Badwolfe said:


> I could never own a Bedlington - they just look like deformed sheep to me lol


Now I am going to be a bit controversial and agree with you, and our dog, Monty, is a bedlington terrier.

When we were researching breeds (I have a slight allergy to dog and cat hair) so we didn't want a dog that would leave hairs everywhere. I immediately wrote off bedlingtons as the way they are traditionally shaved is just plain freaky looking. Then when on holiday we met a bedlington that had been shaved in a more everyday manner and that was it, we signed up for a rescue from the Bedlington Rehoming website and about six months later we had Monty...

So I would say that the 'deformed sheep' look is more to do with the way they are clipped than any physical trait...


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

Prof_Monty said:


> I think I'd have problems with a dog that was aggressive, I know its not a breed trait, but I love walking Monty, it's relaxing, not sure I could deal with the stress of a reactive dog, hats off to those who do...
> 
> Breed wise I am not overly fond of border collies, beautiful dogs, I don't want to offend anyone and it may not be a breed trait, but all the ones I have met seem to be utterly 'ball obsessed' and don't interact with other dogs or people or even their owners other than in that single minded 'ball ball ball ball ball ball ball ball ball ball ball ball ball ball ball ball ball' way. Incredibly useful in a work environment, not so much in a social one. I don't get the enjoyment in mechanically, endlessly, throwing a ball every twenty feet. And heaven forbid if another dog takes that ball, or it gets lost. The number of times we have had to do another lap of the field because collie A or collie B has lost their tennis ball...
> 
> Phew, sorry, that turned into a bit of a rant. I hope this won't offend anyone, it probably says far more about me than about border collies...


Again, this is partly due to owner error, they know the dog needs some kind of outlet and throwing a ball round a field I guess is easier for some than actually walking it further or finding something else for it to do!

I've had JJ from 8 weeks old..his first meal was fed in a treat puzzle and he had to work out how to get it himself! ... yes he likes balls but he also has other toys.. balls were 'special time' he had to earn and used to increase his vocabulary to learn words such as in, under, behind, go round.

Walks are for exploring, we don't just go to the field, some walks are taken busier times and we work on traffic and him being able to control his impulse to stalk them, other walks are taken in quieter areas at quieter times down disued railways, though the woods, so he learned that there was all kinds of different things for him to enjoy on a walk.

He helps me round the house and alerts me sounds. Even if we're playing ball if someone rings the doorbell or phone rings, he'll stop and 'tell me', then he lies and waits for me to come back. I'll resume our game for a while to reward him then we get on with other stuff.

I think some breeds you just have to be prepared to put more work in but all dogs should get mental simulation as well as walks.

I value intelligence and for me there's no breed more intelligent than the Border Collie. JJ is alerting me to stuff I hadn't specifically taught him such as nudging me when a car is behind us on the farm track and already used his initiative and done the 'danger signal' when the toaster caught fire and smoke was filling the kitchen before the alarm actually went off! (if you consider when practising he's trained to respond to the sound of the alarm and there's no actual smoke/fire!), you can quickly see the importance of him being able to think for himself about whether I need to know there's smoke in the room even if alarm hasn't gone off or that there's a car behind us on a tight farm track.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Prof_Monty said:


> Breed wise I am not overly fond of border collies, beautiful dogs, I don't want to offend anyone and it may not be a breed trait, but all the ones I have met seem to be utterly 'ball obsessed' and don't interact with other dogs or people or even their owners other than in that single minded 'ball ball ball ball ball ball ball ball ball ball ball ball ball ball ball ball ball' way. Incredibly useful in a work environment, not so much in a social one. I don't get the enjoyment in mechanically, endlessly, throwing a ball every twenty feet. And heaven forbid if another dog takes that ball, or it gets lost. The number of times we have had to do another lap of the field because collie A or collie B has lost their tennis ball...
> 
> ...


I think you have just summed up why a lot of border collies should not be in pet homes. They are working dogs through and through and if they are not stimulated in other ways will become obsessive which cannot be good for either owner or dog.



Tyton said:


> The breeds I don't 'get' tend to be the little ones. Not that I dislike them; just don't see the point. OH's ex has a wee chi x shih tzu, Bella - she's about the size of my boys' paws and is a sweet wee character... but why would you choose such a wee dog?
> 
> I meet lots of small companion dogs when I'm out visiting elderly patients, I'm happy to admire them, make a fuss of them, certainly don't have anything against them, but can't see why anyone would actually want to own one. To me; a dog is for going out and about, a sturdy beast be it small, medium or large. I can't see myself with anything smaller than a border terrier (although EBTs are gorgeous!) can't see myself with smaller than my giant-breeds for some time yet!. Wee fluffy housedogs?? might as well have a cat in my opinion.
> 
> Again, no offence to the dogs or their owners, but that type of dog is just not for me. I'm happy to fuss and admire those of friends/patients for a few minutes, but then I prefer to walk away and get a proper newfie sized hug from my lumps when I get home


Now I am the opposite. Although I am not ready for a teeny dog yet I can see no point in having a giant breed. I will admire them from afar but do not see the point of owning one.
lucky we are all different.


----------



## Prof_Monty (Nov 17, 2010)

tabulahrasa said:


> I'd rather have a dog without issues too, but sadly if you get a dog that then develops behavioural issues, you don't get many options about that.


Quite agree and again I repeat my hat is off to anyone who has to deal with issues on a daily basis. If Monty developed any form of aggression I know we would deal with it, because he is our Dog and we love him.


----------



## Prof_Monty (Nov 17, 2010)

IncaThePup said:


> Again, this is partly due to owner error, they know the dog needs some kind of outlet and throwing a ball round a field I guess is easier for some than actually walking it further or finding something else for it to do!
> 
> I've had JJ from 8 weeks old..his first meal was fed in a treat puzzle and he had to work out how to get it himself! ... yes he likes balls but he also has other toys.. balls were 'special time' he had to earn and used to increase his vocabulary to learn words such as in, under, behind, go round.
> 
> ...


JJ sounds amazing, I love Border Collies now (I am very easily persuaded!)


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Tyton said:


> The breeds I don't 'get' tend to be the little ones. Not that I dislike them; just don't see the point. OH's ex has a wee chi x shih tzu, Bella - she's about the size of my boys' paws and is a sweet wee character... *but why would you choose such a wee dog?*
> 
> I meet lots of small companion dogs when I'm out visiting elderly patients, I'm happy to admire them, make a fuss of them, certainly don't have anything against them,* but can't see why anyone would actually want to own one*. To me; a dog is for going out and about, a sturdy beast be it small, medium or large. I can't see myself with anything smaller than a border terrier (although EBTs are gorgeous!) can't see myself with smaller than my giant-breeds for some time yet!. *Wee fluffy housedogs?? might as well have a cat in my opinion. *
> 
> Again, no offence to the dogs or their owners, but that type of dog is just not for me. I'm happy to fuss and admire those of friends/patients for a few minutes, but then I prefer to walk away and get a proper newfie sized hug from my lumps when I get home


I'll answer that one for you.

1.) They are very cheap to keep.

2.) It's far easier to take a small dog out and about with you.

3.) They are much easier to control physically for those that may be unable to handle larger breeds.

4.) People generally are far less 'offended' by small breeds. I can relax more when out with my small breed especially in busier areas.

5.) They are non-demanding for exercise. Its nice to have a dog that adapts entirely to what you want, rather than demanding hours of exercise a day.

6.) Small dog = small poos. It's the little things....

7.) They are far more affectionate and loyal than a cat will ever be.

8.) They are FUN! no offense but it massively winds me up when people believe that small and toy breeds are incapable of doing anything other than being housedogs that warm an old ladies lap. It's a gross generalization. Mine loves long walks, swims and retrieves faster and with more enthusiasm than my retriever breeds....


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2014)

I think Bedlingtons are quite cute 



Tyton said:


> The breeds I don't 'get' tend to be the little ones. Not that I dislike them; just don't see the point. OH's ex has a wee chi x shih tzu, Bella - she's about the size of my boys' paws and is a sweet wee character... but why would you choose such a wee dog?
> 
> I meet lots of small companion dogs when I'm out visiting elderly patients, I'm happy to admire them, make a fuss of them, certainly don't have anything against them, but can't see why anyone would actually want to own one. To me; a dog is for going out and about, a sturdy beast be it small, medium or large. I can't see myself with anything smaller than a border terrier (although EBTs are gorgeous!) can't see myself with smaller than my giant-breeds for some time yet!. Wee fluffy housedogs?? might as well have a cat in my opinion.
> 
> Again, no offence to the dogs or their owners, but that type of dog is just not for me. I'm happy to fuss and admire those of friends/patients for a few minutes, but then I prefer to walk away and get a proper newfie sized hug from my lumps when I get home


See, I think little dogs are what you make of them. If you make your tiny dog into a 'wee fluffy housedog' then that's what they'll be. If you treat your tiny dog like a dog and get out and do stuff with it, then (provided it's healthy and fit to act like a dog), you'll have a 'proper dog'.

When McKenzie did agility there were tons of dogs smaller than her (and she's only 5kg so not exactly huge) including chi crosses and my goodness were they awesome at agility! Have you seen Richard Curtis's little chi cross to HTM? McKenzie is quite capable of keeping up with dogs of all sizes when we go on group walks.

Just because a dog is small doesn't mean that they can't be just as much of a dog as a big one.


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Collies, spaniels and gundogs/labs.

They're just so sort of a 'staple'  like white bread next to a paratha or something


----------



## Badwolfe (Jul 19, 2014)

Fluffster said:


> This made me laugh! Cos at our flyball comp at weekend there was a Bedlington on one of the teams and my OH looked at me, totally perplexed, and said "Why does that team have a sheep ?" :lol:


Can totally identify with your OH.


----------



## Badwolfe (Jul 19, 2014)

Prof_Monty said:


> Now I am going to be a bit controversial and agree with you, and our dog, Monty, is a bedlington terrier.
> 
> When we were researching breeds (I have a slight allergy to dog and cat hair) so we didn't want a dog that would leave hairs everywhere. I immediately wrote off bedlingtons as the way they are traditionally shaved is just plain freaky looking. Then when on holiday we met a bedlington that had been shaved in a more everyday manner and that was it, we signed up for a rescue from the Bedlington Rehoming website and about six months later we had Monty...
> 
> So I would say that the 'deformed sheep' look is more to do with the way they are clipped than any physical trait...


I've met a few of them and to be fair they are nice well balanced dogs its just that awful 'sheep cut' they give em lol


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

Blitz said:


> I think you have just summed up why a lot of border collies should not be in pet homes. They are working dogs through and through and if they are not stimulated in other ways will become obsessive which cannot be good for either owner or dog.


I do agree with this but I got JJ knowing he was going to have a 'job' to do for me and intensive training for the first year and half of his life to train him up to take over from my elderly dog.

For those that don't know JJ does the work of a 'Dual Skilled Assistance Dog' as I'm both hearing and mobility impaired. His job is to alert me to sounds PLUS help me around the house. He started laundry training at the tender age of 4 months old watching his 'big sis' and having a go pulling socks and his teddy out of the dryer!! 

Here's our blog, it hasn't been updated for a while, but shows some of his early training.

Learning Through Play
January | 2013 | Kati's Blog

Learning Language
July | 2013 | Kati's Blog

I'm hoping to get an update done in time for his 2nd birthday next month but have had no camcorder to set up (and not been able to afford to buy another) and film us working as one I thought was working hasn't transferred the hour of footage I had on there!!


----------



## Margelli (Jun 23, 2014)

I used to look after a male northern inuit husky while his owners worked, (he had very very bad SA, to the point they'd been evicted 6 times and had been working with a behaviourist for about three years!) and he was absolutely fantastic! (And frigging tall! Stupidly tall!) He was a cuddle monster too, you'd sit down and you'd get 40 to 50 kg of dog on you! I think they took up running with him. I can imagine him looovving to pull them up hills and things! :lol:

I don't really *get* it when people gets dog breeds that obviously do not suit them! I know someone who wanted a lapdog and got a German Pointer instead! :shocked:


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Blitz said:


> Now I am the opposite. Although I am not ready for a teeny dog yet I can see no point in having a giant breed. I will admire them from afar but do not see the point of owning one.
> lucky we are all different.





labradrk said:


> I'll answer that one for you.
> 
> 1.) They are very cheap to keep.
> 
> ...





McKenzie said:


> See, I think little dogs are what you make of them. If you make your tiny dog into a 'wee fluffy housedog' then that's what they'll be. If you treat your tiny dog like a dog and get out and do stuff with it, then (provided it's healthy and fit to act like a dog), you'll have a 'proper dog'.
> 
> When McKenzie did agility there were tons of dogs smaller than her (and she's only 5kg so not exactly huge) including chi crosses and my goodness were they awesome at agility! Have you seen Richard Curtis's little chi cross to HTM? McKenzie is quite capable of keeping up with dogs of all sizes when we go on group walks.
> 
> Just because a dog is small doesn't mean that they can't be just as much of a dog as a big one.


I Agree with you all. That's why I stated the 'small fluffy housedog' part. I PERSONALLY wouldn't want a tiny dog, but I've known several small dogs that are fiesty, have stamina, are great wee characters and very much 'proper dogs'. From what I've read from posts on here from the three of you, and others, Lots of owners have small/toy dogs and treat them as dogs which is great, but I've also met an awful lot of little dogs whose sole purpose is 'to warm an old lady's lap'.

I also agree with Blitz; in a way the great joy of dogs (and dog owners!) is their/our diversity. If all dogs were the same, and we all liked the same type it would be awfully boring!

I think what SL was getting at in her opening post, was that there are certain breeds/types that each of us (for all our dog owning/meeting experiences) don't *get*. not that there is anything wrong with that particular breed, but that we as an individual don't see the benefits of them, or don't ever see ourselves with one. More a celebration of differences than a criticism of particular breeds/groups of dogs.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Fluffster said:


> Another border collies vote here. I'm sure they are lovely dogs to own but all the ones I've met, and I've met a lot through flyball and family, don't seem to engage with people that much in a social way when they aren't "working", ie. taking part in flyball , they seem quite aloof. Some of the ones I've met have also been quite obsessive about things.
> 
> Any breed you can't really let off lead, that would be a big enjoyment killer for me and I want a dog who is free to run about. The places we go to walk are made for being off lead.
> 
> Not a fan of bull breeds either, they just don't appeal to me personally. I love my gun dogs though and that's about it  although I like individual dogs of the breeds I've listed above.


What she said.

I would also add to that - little dogs. Not for any reason other then that they are..... well....... small.
The smallest I would be prepared to go is spaniel or whippet size, OH feels the same which is why we have a GR apart from all the other attributes she brings and as we both suffer from sheer laziness, it's good to have a dog that is relatively easy to train and is biddable. Having said that our second Golden was the least biddable dog in the world. I just love all the gun dogs really even the more lively ones.

As to little dogs. Well, my son is 6'4" and has a Chi, tiny little thing, and I'm just into fits of laughter when he is taking her out for a walk. His wife, who appears to be half his size all round, looks great with the Chi as she teeters along on her high heels, but son, oh my word. Lady is a sweet little dog, but not for us.


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

I like all dogs in all shapes and sizes but wouldn't ever choose to own 99% of breeds. If I was to make a general sweeping statement about types of dog that I don't *get* it would be any kind of lap dog, anything that has previously had a purpose but has now been bred to have exaggerated features so isn't fit for it's original purpose or any breed that has been relatively recently developed for no apparent reason (Northern Inuit would fit into that category in my mind). I just think there are enough different breeds of dog to fulfill any task we ask of them and fulfill any *look* we might want, and should concentrate on keeping what we have healthy and fit for purpose (that includes mutts) instead of *designing* new breeds.


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

labradrk said:


> I'll answer that one for you.
> 
> 1.) They are very cheap to keep.
> 
> ...


Bit in bold not true, my cat is way more affectionate than a dog she even rolls over for belly rubs, sits at the front door when we go out and runs to the door when we come home :lol: and the great thing is she doesn't bark when someone's at the door infact she doesn't bark at all :thumbup1:


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

tabulahrasa said:


> I think you should give it a go...Brock's got a pretty high prey drive, very trainable, soft mouth (he stole a balloon once and managed to catch and carry it without bursting it), he's getting pretty good at scent work and he points at birds.
> 
> I mean his temperement wouldn't suit, but one without his health issues could be ok at it


Indie is much the same - she scents and points but I'm never sure if she is just copying the boys are whether she actually knows what she is doing


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

JenSteWillow said:


> For me, it's not the 'breed' I don't get it's more of the 'why did you choose that breed for your lifestyle' .. EG we know someone that's getting a collie who struggles even walking to the shops  yeah ok family members are there to help.. but really :frown2: - a couple a few doors down from us own a husky, i've never seen it and it lives in their backyard/back of house :frown2: yet the lady next door has a pug and it suits her lifestyle brilliantly and it's a little cracker
> So i'd never choose a breed that wouldn't suit our lifestyle. As for the look of a dog, there's not many that I don't like the look of - over wrinkley shar-peis make my stomach turn though. & the only breed i'm wary of is Rotties  but only because I need to meet one that likes other people, other than its owner  (Obviously just need to go and meet Cian&KT )


If you are ever down this way on holidays give us a shout - Indie loves other people more than anything and we have a constant struggle to stop her racing off to say hello to random strangers - we don't let her but she really really wants to and nothing makes her day more than someone giving her a fuss.


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Ps - Tyton; I just wrote a very long and annoyed post in response to your 'ewe' dog [email protected] but I cat stood on the keyboard and deleted it and I'm not writing it again.


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

Margelli said:


> I used to look after a male northern inuit husky while his owners worked, (he had very very bad SA, to the point they'd been evicted 6 times and had been working with a behaviourist for about three years!) and he was absolutely fantastic! (And frigging tall! Stupidly tall!) He was a cuddle monster too, you'd sit down and you'd get 40 to 50 kg of dog on you! I think they took up running with him. I can imagine him looovving to pull them up hills and things! :lol:
> 
> I don't really *get* it when people gets dog breeds that obviously do not suit them!* I know someone who wanted a lapdog and got a German Pointer instead! *:shocked:


As the owner of GSP's for many years that makes complete sense to me. My two will be found sitting on your lap with their head tucked round your neck at any given opportunity. Not the most comfortable lap dog granted....but certainly their chosen position


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

JenSteWillow said:


> For me, it's not the 'breed' I don't get it's more of the 'why did you choose that breed for your lifestyle' .. EG we know someone that's getting a collie who struggles even walking to the shops  yeah ok family members are there to help.. but really :frown2: - a couple a few doors down from us own a husky, i've never seen it and it lives in their backyard/back of house :frown2: yet the lady next door has a pug and it suits her lifestyle brilliantly and it's a little cracker
> So i'd never choose a breed that wouldn't suit our lifestyle. As for the look of a dog, there's not many that I don't like the look of - over wrinkley shar-peis make my stomach turn though. & the only breed i'm wary of is Rotties  but only because I need to meet one that likes other people, other than its owner  (Obviously just need to go and meet Cian&KT )


Well you can come and get kisses off Cian & KT, they would love it and love you lol Some Rottweilers can be very aloof, but none of mine ever have been, but I do understand people being wary of them  Have to find out if I'm ever at a show near you and you can come meet loads of Rottweilers who will want to snog you


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

There are lots of aspects of dog ownership i just dont get, and i question why many get a dog in the first place, as they treat anything to do with having one, like a burden.

As to breeds, well i dont get the appeal of giants. Slow to mature, have to be careful about how they are exercised, often cant walk very far or very fast. Tend not to be athletic, which limits where they can walk due to stiles etc. Short lifespans.

I often find it sad when i read on here people saying their dog is only 6/7 and its considered old! To me thats a prime age.

I dont get incapable breeds, ie those that cant run, cant jump, cant hike etc.


----------



## Margelli (Jun 23, 2014)

Emmastace said:


> As the owner of GSP's for many years that makes complete sense to me. My two will be found sitting on your lap with their head tucked round your neck at any given opportunity. Not the most comfortable lap dog granted....but certainly their chosen position


Hah I should have worded it better I think :lol: 
They wanted a lower energy dog


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

catz4m8z said:


> I dont 'get' busy dogs TBH. Those ones that are constantly on the go, needing a job to do or a frisbee to chase.
> I think Im just too lazy though....I dont 'get' people who are like that either!LOL


Lol, I don't get dogs who are the opposite, who don't want to be on the go or doing something. I don't want a dog who never, ever stops but I think that's a training issue rather than an energy issue personally, they need to be taught to settle down at times. And exercised sufficiently mentally and physically obviously. Beginning to wonder whether Spen is broken as he's busy, busy, busy and yet people get labs for an easy life and theirs do seem to be the plod around and sleep types  Don't get me wrong, he warms the sofa perfectly but if he thinks we're going to do something he's up, tail wagging, ready to do it.

Dogs with weird hair cuts. Poodles in show clip, Portugese Water Dogs, that sort of thing. And this ridiculous fashion of having fluffy dogs clipped so they supposedly look like a lion. They don't, they just look like a dog with a stupid hair cut. I suppose it's more the human side of things I don't get there, nothing against the dogs themselves.

The sled dog types. Met a lot of them and while they've been lovely dogs they are definitely not for me. None of the Sibes I've met have been at all aloof or detached. No, they don't hang on your every word the way some dogs seem to but they've all been very affectionate dogs.

As for those who don't want a dog with issues...well do any of us? But when it happens you just man up and deal with it. What else can you do?


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm not going to make myself very popular but I don't *get* GSDs. 

I think it's just that I have been a bit unfortunate, in that I have had overwhelmingly negative experiences with them 

But even their appearance doesn't really appeal to me tbh


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

DoodlesRule said:


> Not a breed thing with me but more of a dog with issues thing, anxieties, any type of aggression etc couldn't cope with having to manage high prey drive either just too much hard work. Hats off to those who deal with such matters but I just want a happy go lucky, friendly family dog. Perhaps I am just lazy!


I don't think anyone wants this, but you don't always get to choose! You can choose a puppy carefully to minimise the chances of this happening, but you could never know 100%, yeah, sure some people choose an adult dog who fits their requirements, or a pup and some take on dogs with pre-existing problems, but if you own a dog for 10+ years you have to be prepared to accept and work through whatever happens - and you don't know what that might be.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> There are lots of aspects of dog ownership i just dont get, and i question why many get a dog in the first place, as they treat anything to do with having one, like a burden.
> 
> As to breeds, well i dont get the appeal of giants. Slow to mature, have to be careful about how they are exercised, often cant walk very far or very fast. Tend not to be athletic, which limits where they can walk due to stiles etc. Short lifespans.
> 
> ...


I must admit, as much as some of them are stunning looking dogs, I don't get the giant breeds either, and find it sad that they have such a low life expectancy. It's something quite close to my heart at the moment as Indie will turn nine at the end of this month, and I can really see that she's starting to age. She still has plenty of life in her, but it's always going to be a balancing act keeping her fit and active given the problems she's had with her knees. She still manages to jump on the sofa for a cuddle though


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

I don't *get* little dogs. I know I have one but if he didn't need our help, I would have never gone out and bought him myself. As much as I love him all the world.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

I dont 'get' a lot of small breeds. Im not going to name names because I think its cruel but I just feel like certain breeds dont have bags of personality like I love a dog to have. My parents cav for instance is lovely, but thats all he is. He doesnt make me laugh, he doesnt have tons of weird quirks, he's just a nice dog and thats not enough for me


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> If you are ever down this way on holidays give us a shout - Indie loves other people more than anything and we have a constant struggle to stop her racing off to say hello to random strangers - we don't let her but she really really wants to and nothing makes her day more than someone giving her a fuss.





Meezey said:


> Well you can come and get kisses off Cian & KT, they would love it and love you lol Some Rottweilers can be very aloof, but none of mine ever have been, but I do understand people being wary of them  Have to find out if I'm ever at a show near you and you can come meet loads of Rottweilers who will want to snog you


Brock's not naturally aloof at all...in fact his issues would be much easier to manage if he wasn't interested in other people, lol.

Before his pain issues and with people he's been introduced to gradually (so he doesn't associate them with the pain) he's a bouncy licky nightmare tbh because I have to be so careful with him we've never had enough practise at appropriate greetings so what people get is 40kg of dog trying to lick, present a toy and sit on their knee at the same time...not desirable, but definitely not aloof, lol.


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

IncaThePup said:


> I think in alot of cases some dogs temperaments today are due to the fact they just don't get enough stimulation in 'pet life'. On another post someone described a Lancashire Heeler to me as very feisty and terrier-like. Now I suspect as a dog not so overbred they still have a strong working instinct. I know they are a 'herding breed' which is fine by me. All our dogs have been from that category and its a breed set I feel I understand. Some have been crossed with gundogs (few lab crosses) one was a Corgi x Beagle.


That was me, and I think you missed my point, I only know 4 of them and I didn't casually throw out that they were feisty and terrier like because of their drive to work, but because I wouldn't describe the breed traits as akin to others in the herding category, I would say more cattle droving like a corgi, but they also filled the role of vermin catcher too - their breed is developed from Manchester terriers and corgis amongst others and I would say they'd appeal more to people wanting terrier-characteristics - independent, brave, tenacious, potential to be sharp with other dogs and strangers than those seeking a compact version with collie traits. They are little dogs which bossed around cows by nipping them into order! I love them and would consider one for sure.


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Phoolf said:


> I dont 'get' a lot of small breeds. Im not going to name names because I think its cruel but I just feel like certain breeds dont have bags of personality like I love a dog to have. My parents cav for instance is lovely, but thats all he is. He doesnt make me laugh, he doesnt have tons of weird quirks, he's just a nice dog and thats not enough for me


I think the owners, though none on here that I've come across DO treat them as 'toys'.

They're not allowed to be 'proper' dogs, or considered capable of being one.

I even got shouted at on the beach, once, for letting bumby get his fur covered in sand :skep:


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Muze said:


> I'm not going to make myself very popular but I don't *get* GSDs.
> 
> I think it's just that I have been a bit unfortunate, in that I have had overwhelmingly negative experiences with them
> 
> But even their appearance doesn't really appeal to me tbh


I can see where you're coming frmo. GSDs have always been one of my favourite breeds bu sadly there are so many bad tempered, aggressive ones about these days. I doubt I would be getting one in the future because of this, but you never know.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

I don't 'get' giant breeds, I couldn't own a dog that was so big. The one's I've met don't seem to have much character, look absolutely miserable (especially ones with incredibly thick coats) as they're plodding slowly behind their owner and their owner says it's because he's old when their dog is only 4 years old. 

I don't 'get' people who want a breed with absolutely terrible health problems (CKCS for example). 

I don't understand people wanting dogs who have a terribly short life span, I couldn't own a dog who's classed as old at 6 years old.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Flamingoes said:


> I think the owners, though none on here that I've come across DO treat them as 'toys'.
> 
> They're not allowed to be 'proper' dogs, or considered capable of being one.
> 
> I even got shouted at on the beach, once, for letting bumby get his fur covered in sand :skep:


Oh I think poms and chis and a few others are small dogs that are full of personality. I think its probably more dogs I associate with an older generation who like an easy dog that I dont get.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Flamingoes said:


> I think the owners, though none on here that I've come across DO treat them as 'toys'.
> 
> They're not allowed to be 'proper' dogs, or considered capable of being one.
> 
> I even got shouted at on the beach, once, for letting bumby get his fur covered in sand :skep:


And just why haven't you taught your dog to levitate yet, or got him one of those cute pink handbags, even better, so he doesn't have to get his little paws mucky 

*runs and hides*


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

tabulahrasa said:


> Brock's not naturally aloof at all...in fact his issues would be much easier to manage if he wasn't interested in other people, lol.
> 
> Before his pain issues and with people he's been introduced to gradually (so he doesn't associate them with the pain) he's a bouncy licky nightmare tbh because I have to be so careful with him we've never had enough practise at appropriate greetings so what people get is 40kg of dog trying to lick, present a toy and sit on their knee at the same time...not desirable, but definitely not aloof, lol.


Cian is sooooooooooo not aloof, he's very good and meeting people outside, but inside, he will sit on you, kiss you to death, KT is as bad mind, and she's even worse in some respects as she will walk on you lol

KT meeting my Mum for the first time


Usual greeting in our house


No breed of dog I don't get, not all breeds suit me, but they suit others. Who am I to judge? My breed gets judge enough without me judging others


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Phoolf said:


> I dont 'get' a lot of small breeds. Im not going to name names because I think its cruel but I just feel like certain breeds dont have bags of personality like I love a dog to have. My parents cav for instance is lovely, but thats all he is. He doesnt make me laugh, he doesnt have tons of weird quirks, he's just a nice dog and thats not enough for me


I think this is what I meant, Taz is absolutely heart meltingly lovely but he is purely a little companion dog. I can see how he would bring a little old man or lady hours of comfort and enjoyment but in our household which is HIGHLY active he's just ..... there haha.


----------



## Bedhead (Feb 10, 2014)

I probably should put my tin helmet on before I say this, but I don't 'get' retvievers, or spaniels, or just gun dogs in general. They seem like perfectly lovely dogs, but they all seem to shed like crazy and they are just a bit to bidable for me.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Flamingoes said:


> spaniels and gundogs/labs.
> 
> They're just so sort of a 'staple'  like white bread next to a paratha or something


I edited Collies from your post cos I quite like them :001_smile:

However, although I agree with the remainder of your post I will add, apart from colour, all labs do look the same.

But for me personally it's Poodles.

I don't like the way they look and I just don't like the feel of their fur.

It kinda sets my teeth on edge rather like chewing cotton wool.

Giants have and always will be my weakness in life. :001_smile:


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Phoolf said:


> I dont 'get' a lot of small breeds. Im not going to name names because I think its cruel but I just feel like certain breeds dont have bags of personality like I love a dog to have. My parents cav for instance is lovely, but thats all he is. He doesnt make me laugh, he doesnt have tons of weird quirks, he's just a nice dog and thats not enough for me


I often wonder whether perhaps we make our dogs personalities what they are to some extent to be honest. I encourage my dogs to be who they are, quirks and all (within reason) and all mine have had bags of personality but a lot of people tell me I've never had a "normal" dog. They have dogs who are nice enough but who I find a little flat and lacking in oomph, I've had dogs they "couldn't put up with". And no, mine haven't been out of control monsters lol.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Hehe, I never 'got' terriers or Collies...

Yeah, I now live by the rule, 'never say never'... Although, I don't think I'd go out of my way to own another BC. Terriers, on the other hand... Well, Skip completely changed my opinion of them. He's damn hard work and a true terror, but he's also so much fan, has so much character and is a complete snuggle bug. He's full on and difficult at times but really, he's just a perfect example of his breed  A breed that I have completely fallen in love with


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Bedhead said:


> I probably should put my tin helmet on before I say this, but I don't 'get' retvievers, or spaniels, or just gun dogs in general. They seem like perfectly lovely dogs, but they all seem to shed like crazy and they are just a bit to bidable for me.


Nevermind shedding liekk crazy, I dont get springers because I think theyre bloomin crazy


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Bedhead said:


> I probably should put my tin helmet on before I say this, but I don't 'get' retvievers, or spaniels, or just gun dogs in general. They seem like perfectly lovely dogs, but they all seem to shed like crazy and they are just a bit to bidable for me.


And just a little bit....boring? 

I love ******* dogs. The football hooligans of the canine world. The ones that would give you the finger if they had hands. Ones that act like they are coked out of the heads.


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Zaros said:


> I edited Collies from your post cos I quite like them :001_smile:
> 
> However, although I agree with the remainder of your post I will add, apart from colour, all labs do look the same.
> 
> ...


Well, if I must be edited by someone then let it be you, good sir.

Yeah, they feel a bit weird to me too; I've somehow put that down to the fact I'm allergic to wool 

I like all the giants but I couldn't own one as the shorter ( expected - and I stand by that  ) life expectancy would tear me apart


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Meezey said:


> Well you can come and get kisses off Cian & KT, they would love it and love you lol Some Rottweilers can be very aloof, but none of mine ever have been, but I do understand people being wary of them  Have to find out if I'm ever at a show near you and you can come meet loads of Rottweilers who will want to snog you


Sounds like a plan  We're north-west and if Cian is a Cruft-er we'll be there too 



rottiepointerhouse said:


> If you are ever down this way on holidays give us a shout - Indie loves other people more than anything and we have a constant struggle to stop her racing off to say hello to random strangers - we don't let her but she really really wants to and nothing makes her day more than someone giving her a fuss.


Almost missed these as the thread is now 10 pages  But sounds like I have some rottie dates lined up :001_wub: 
I've just been unlucky that the 4 rotties i've known have just been ones that have been kept away from everyone else.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Sarah1983 said:


> I often wonder whether perhaps we make our dogs personalities what they are to some extent to be honest. I encourage my dogs to be who they are, quirks and all (within reason) and all mine have had bags of personality but a lot of people tell me I've never had a "normal" dog. They have dogs who are nice enough but who I find a little flat and lacking in oomph, I've had dogs they "couldn't put up with". And no, mine haven't been out of control monsters lol.


Perhaps its owners who encourage training and exploring that have the fun dogs? I imagine the more you encourage your dog to think and do things the more they'll develop. If you had a dog who had quite a boring-ish life it probably would reflect that maybe


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Nonnie said:


> And just a little bit....boring?
> 
> I love ******* dogs. The football hooligans of the canine world. The ones that would give you the finger if they had hands. Ones that act like they are coked out of the heads.


You should own Siberian Huskies :thumbup1:


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Nonnie said:


> And just a little bit....boring?
> 
> I love ******* dogs. The football hooligans of the canine world. The ones that would give you the finger if they had hands. Ones that act like they are coked out of the heads.


:lol: I'm a sucker for a naughty dog too. I imagine if Kes was a person she'd be the centre of attention and a real punk rocker.


----------



## ChaKira (Feb 5, 2011)

Border Collies and their crosses have always been my breed. Love them.

I never *got* small dogs/terriers....until I got one. Her mum is supposed to be a border collie but Zula looks and acts like a patterdale - no collie in there in my eyes!

I love her to bits - the character, the size, the attitude. Definitely changed my mind on small dogs!

Then I thought I never *got* staffies and their crosses - didn't like the shorter fur and how hyper they are... then I got Rylee. Because he's so active he's easier to train as all you have to do is direct it. 

I'm still struggling with pugs tho... and can't see me ever getting one. They have toooo many health problems and are too lazy!


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

missnaomi said:


> That was me, and I think you missed my point, I only know 4 of them and I didn't casually throw out that they were feisty and terrier like because of their drive to work, but because I wouldn't describe the breed traits as akin to others in the herding category, I would say more cattle droving like a corgi, but they also filled the role of vermin catcher too - their breed is developed from Manchester terriers and corgis amongst others and I would say they'd appeal more to people wanting terrier-characteristics - independent, brave, tenacious, potential to be sharp with other dogs and strangers than those seeking a compact version with collie traits. They are little dogs which bossed around cows by nipping them into order! I love them and would consider one for sure.


As I said I grew up with a Corgi cross. The LH looked like it would be more corgi like than collie like. it seems to have a smaller lighter body which would suggest less back problems.

I'm aware they're crossed with terriers so have that heritage in them also. I have been looking at terriers mostly cos they are mainly small dogs that tend to have short coats requiring less grooming as opposed to most of the small/toy breeds which seem to need some element of professional grooming. Most dogs in that category seem to be companion breeds.

I feel nurture has a part to play..If you get a dog from a young dog and teach it not to nip at people's feet/ankles and give it lots of other stimulation, so that it's native behaviours are not the only thing it has to stimulate itself with then you can stop undesired behaviours regardless of its breed. This may take more work in some breeds than others

JJ, despite his strong drive to herd shown in the way his collie crouch developed at an early age despite never having worked or being near any sheep or seen another collie do it - is an example as despite this he's managed to learn to do another job completely different to what he was bred for.

People say Border Terriers are the easiest of the terriers but tell the bloke up at the end of the road that, who still hasn't managed to stop his 'going mental' despite people going past his house regularly for 7 years! JRT are harder and more driven I've heard yet the lady with a JRT who walks obediently by her side may disagree. Yet again the young woman who walks her 2 obedient border terriers by the side of her baby in a pram, may not understand why the elderly man is having so many issues with his BT who is much older than her two! Is his dog more driven than hers? are hers more laid back? or is it just him that has no idea what he's doing? (training wise).

A dogs individual personality has to come into it too..would you believe there are collies that are scared of sheep!!  alot of use they'd be on a farm! ..and our expectations... dogs are better at reading body language than we give them credit for.. if we're expecting them to act a certain way at certain times our body may tense up in preparation so they are also thinking something unexpected maybe about to happen. without training to the contrary they will rely on instinct to tell them what to do which then reinforces our theory that a dog's certain behaviours are hard wired in and can't be changed.

In a way it maybe easier for a mongrel with so many breeds in that it's hard to tell what breed is dominant in it, because then we don't have so many expectations about how it will behave and what it may do in a given situation (ie nipping heels cos it's used to chasing cows!).


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Nonnie said:


> And just a little bit....boring?
> 
> I love ******* dogs. The football hooligans of the canine world. The ones that would give you the finger if they had hands. Ones that act like they are coked out of the heads.


Do you have a terrier?

You should have a terrier 

I often laugh with people as Skip looks at me a certain way... "If he could talk, right now he'd be saying, f**k you, human, f**k you"... :lol: :lol: :lol:

Most people then look at him and say, "oh yeah, it does look like he's thinking that"...


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Lauren5159 said:


> Do you have a terrier?
> 
> You should have a terrier
> 
> ...


Oh yes, im very much a terrier person.

I currently have a Staffy who tbh, is more a lab/ret in disguise, as he is just sweet and gentle, and always has been. He's not very terrierish in character.

My last boy was a Staffy cross and he was a prize ass. Just oozed terrier traits and omg i adored that dog. Would have another in a heartbeat.
Never a dull moment with him, and always had to be on my toes.

Getting him was a huge learning curve as he was my first dog. Didnt bond with him for a good 2 years or so, but something eventually clicked.

Very few people that met him, liked him though. I think he was just too full on.


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Lauren5159 said:


> Do you have a terrier?
> 
> You should have a terrier
> 
> ...


Lmao I'd love you to see how bulbs expression changes if he's anything like yours :lol:

2kg of pure expression, energy and fur :lol: photo on my page, please miss


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

The breeds I like/don't like have changed over the years as I've got to know more and more different breeds, but there are still some I just don't 'get'.

I love terriers, they have so much character, but I just don't 'get' Border Terriers at all. I've met loads and I just don't find them appealing at all  It's not the scruffiness, I love me a scruff-pot, I just find them the most boring of the terriers and just don't click with them. Then there's the other extreme where I've met a good few patterdales that were pretty nasty things so I'm not a fan of those either...

I used to not like Chinese Cresteds but having met some I think they're great. And they're good agility dogs too (as long as it's not raining :lol: )

I still don't 'get' Shih tzus or Lhasas though, I don't like the look, and I have met a few nasty ones, and the all others were boring with no personalities. I do think a lot is to do with the show clips (same goes for yorkies and silkies) that put me off. I didn't really like yorkies until I fostered a puppy and she was a real terrier, and a sweety, just a bit small for my liking - the number of times she nearly got stepped on! 

I like the squishy faced and wrinkly breeds, but not when it's excessive. Some of the pugs you see nowadays look like someone is squeezing them...

I like giant breeds, but would never own one, they just aren't for me, same goes for northern breeds. They're nice enough but don't really appeal.

Labs don't really interest me either, it's not that they aren't lovely dogs, I think that they are just a bit boring as everyone seems to have one - and not usually for the right reasons. I hate seeing a bored lab or a seriously fat one, and I know a good few working dogs that are lovely and svelte. They don't seem to chew up all their toys and swallow things they shouldn't...

Each to their own though, if we and dogs were all the same and liked the same things then the world would be a very boring place


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2014)

I dont like threads like this cause it just leads to hurt feelings it seems.

Like right now Im feeling all defensive about my giant breed dogs who are not at all lacking in personality, athleticism, or health. Lunar despite being a rescue who was full of shot, came to us heart worm positive, and emaciated, lived to be an estimated age of 11. I know plenty of good breeders who's dogs routinely live well in to their teens without issues.

Breez is currently 5 and most definitely in her prime. She runs with me most mornings (she is a total diva about weather - not exactly lacking in personality there), she keeps up with the kids out exploring on our property and playing at the stream, not at all lacking in athleticism either.

Being silly at agility class:









Posing/playing with a plastic water bottle (aka best toy ever):









Plenty of athleticism:









Playful:

























Blowing bubbles in the water:









Okay, maybe not that athletic....









Plenty of personality in both our danes:









So there to all of you who dont appreciate the giants :001_tt2: :001_tt2: :001_tt2: :001_tt2:


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Awwww Ouesi we love your pooches!!  :001_wub:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Dogs that are too placid and biddable, generally the softer retrievers *ducks*. I'm with Nonnie I prefer the troublemakers. Labs and goldens have plenty of personality just not for me.

I have my limits though I couldn't have anything constantly on the go like a certain fluffball :frown2:.

Anything really exaggerated so that it can't function as a normal dog.

I'm not a fan of collies, I think it's the almost fanatical push for them in every sport. They're awesome dogs and incredible athletes but as has already been covered so many just end up bored out of their minds or developing obsession issues because people get them and do nothing with them. There's a reason so many of the top agility dogs are rescues.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

tabulahrasa said:


> I'd rather have a dog without issues too, but sadly if you get a dog that then develops behavioural issues, you don't get many options about that.


Absolutely this!!!


----------



## Bedhead (Feb 10, 2014)

Nonnie said:


> And just a little bit....boring?
> 
> I love ******* dogs. The football hooligans of the canine world. The ones that would give you the finger if they had hands. Ones that act like they are coked out of the heads.


Lol, that's kind of what I like about terriers, it's the natural hooligan bit. I love the way you can see them thinking 'what's in it for me' everytime you ask them to do something, it makes me laugh.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Nonnie said:


> As to breeds, well i dont get the appeal of giants. Slow to mature, have to be careful about how they are exercised, often cant walk very far or very fast. Tend not to be athletic, which limits where they can walk due to stiles etc. Short lifespans.


TBH I feel the same way! (sorry, Ouesi!). It seems like they go from puppyhood into middle age without much in the middle. Not to mention the risk of bloat, which is something that would scare me. It seems like some of the giant breeds dont even have life spans in double figures. To me giantism is kinda the same as bracephy breeds or other health issues. 
Not that I dont think they are lovely dogs...they always seem to have such placid, gentle and laid back personalities.



Phoolf said:


> I dont 'get' a lot of small breeds. Im not going to name names because I think its cruel but I just feel like certain breeds dont have bags of personality like I love a dog to have. My parents cav for instance is lovely, but thats all he is. He doesnt make me laugh, he doesnt have tons of weird quirks, he's just a nice dog and thats not enough for me


Cavs are sweet little dogs but not a good example of all small breeds. My lot are chihuahua and mini daschund and have more personality then they know what to do with! Im exasperated and amused on a daily basis at least!LOL


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Bedhead said:


> I probably should put my tin helmet on before I say this, but I don't 'get' retvievers, or spaniels, or just gun dogs in general. They seem like perfectly lovely dogs, but they all seem to shed like crazy and they are just a bit to bidable for me.


Plenty of HPR's, males in particular are not at all bidable. My last male GSP was far worse than any of my rotties for causing trouble with other males and Arthur our current pointer whilst lovely natured has the strongest determination to do his own thing which is why he spends so much of his life on a lead and no doubt why he ended up a stray.


----------



## Bedhead (Feb 10, 2014)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Plenty of HPR's, males in particular are not at all bidable. My last male GSP was far worse than any of my rotties for causing trouble with other males and Arthur our current pointer whilst lovely natured has the strongest determination to do his own thing which is why he spends so much of his life on a lead and no doubt why he ended up a stray.


I've not met many pointers, so I probably wouldn't include them in my boring gun dogs ;-) TBH, round here it's all labs and spaniels (mostly springers), and they just don't do it for me. I think it's partly because most of them are actually beautifully trained and very well behaved, so they look like very bidible/obidient dogs when they probaby aren't! I have to ask though, what does HPR stand for? GSP I know, but HPR is a new one for me!


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

There are many, many breeds that I personally wouldn't want to own, either because they don't suit my lifestyle or they just don't appeal to me. But I wouldn't say that I don't 'get' them, because I can understand why they would be suitable for, and appeal to, someone else 

My friend has a 10 month old Briard, absolutely gorgeous dog but she is far too big for me! She's uncoordinated and clumsy (though very adorable with it!) and just 'too much' for me. But I get why my friend loves her 

Probably the only breeds I don't 'get' would be any breed that I view as unable to truly behave like a dog. Any breed that is so extreme that it is limited by it's shape.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Bedhead said:


> I probably should put my tin helmet on before I say this, but I don't 'get' retvievers, or spaniels, or just gun dogs in general. They seem like perfectly lovely dogs, but they all seem to shed like crazy and they are just a bit to bidable for me.


Lol, I'll send you Zasa, she's such a ratbag, and out of my three sheds the least 

Joking aside, that's why I like them, because you know what you're getting, and I enjoy the training up to work aspect of gundogs. I don't particularly want to own all breeds of gundog, as some of them are just not my cup of tea, and I much prefer the retrievers as a group, although I admire some of the other breeds some of them just aren't my cup of tea, Brittany's spring to mind, but I'm not overly attracted to weimerarners and some of the HPR's. The only retriever I'm not keen on is the curly coat, for similar reasons as to why I'm not particularly drawn to wolfalike breeds that *seem* a bit more aloof, at least the ones I come across *seem* to be like this. And I wouldn't have a spaniel as they're just too much work, I llike my dogs to be steady and dependable.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I wasn't a big fan of small dogs but with Io only being 19kg and small I do like them more, there is also a smaller breed I'm interested in that is a big dog in a small dogs body


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Hanwombat said:


> a big dog in a small dogs body


Ive come to the conclusion that there arent any big or small dogs....they are all the same size!
Its why alot of giant breeds seem placid and tiny breeds seem like hyperactive nutters. Its the same amount of doggyness, just squashed into or spread out in a different sized dog suit!LOL


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

The only breeds that I don't 'get' are the 'designer' crosses - I don't understand their purpose but that might be due to ignorance on my part having never really looked into them. 

However, I don't think I would turn any dog away if their character matched my lifestyle but there are breeds that I wouldn't purposely choose to own though.

I prefer to admire other peoples smaller dogs rather than own one, I do prefer medium - larger dogs because there is just more of them; even as a young child I always preferred them.

I wouldn't like to own a breed that required clipping every month or two either, I have no problems with brushing them but I just couldn't be doing with a trip to the groomers' or clipping them myself but on the other hand I couldn't see myself owning a breed with a really short coat either. So again I just admire other peoples!

Not a huge fan of breeds that drool excessively, they are beautiful but I just couldn't deal with the drool. I'm not a fan of breeds with exaggerated features either.

I really love the more active dogs, the rarer and primitive breeds, independent breeds, loyal to one person types, dogs that can be stubborn and the breeds that prefers the cooler weather rather than the heat, a breed that will keep me on my toes a little with training, a breed than can be worked such as tracking or working trials but most of all a generally healthy breed.


----------



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

There are definetely a few breeds that I would never own, not so much because I don't 'get' them but more that I don't think I would be the right owner or we would have the right household situation.
I have had bad experiences with being badly bitten by both shar peis and American bulldogs and tend to be more wary with those. I've got very used to no dog hair in the house since having a poodle so don't think I could cope with a Northern Inuit/Malamute/Siberan etc and wouldn't have a giant breed as I like being able to take a smaller dog to work or on the train for a day out. I also worry that as I don't drive, how would I cope in an emergency situation with a bigger dog.
All very hypothetical as I'm sure in reality I could be tempted by any breed, except the shar pei!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

I can't understand why anyone would want to keep something like (say) a cane corso or bully kutta - you know - breeds which are large, powerful, very independent-minded and which need a really experienced and firm owner to keep safely, and which can become dangerous when not properly trained and kept in the right environment. I'm not against them per se, I just think that they are the type of dog which attracts a lot of idiots who want a "fierce" breed and then don't look after it properly so that it becomes a danger to other dogs and to people.

I know you could say the same about bull terriers, but these are actually very sweet-natured dogs when properly raised. As I understand it, there are a number of breeds (including the two above) which are always unpredictable. Why would anyone want a dog like that?

(I apologise in advance to all of the bully kutta owners etc out there - I know I'll get flak. Save it, please. I haven't got the energy)


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Bedhead said:


> I've not met many pointers, so I probably wouldn't include them in my boring gun dogs ;-) TBH, round here it's all labs and spaniels (mostly springers), and they just don't do it for me. I think it's partly because most of them are actually beautifully trained and very well behaved, so they look like very bidible/obidient dogs when they probaby aren't! I have to ask though, what does HPR stand for? GSP I know, but HPR is a new one for me!


HPR = Hunt, point, retreive.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Most retrievers, bull/mastiff types, tiny smooshed face hairy things and livestock guardians 
Just don't do it for me


----------



## cbcdesign (Jul 3, 2014)

Muze said:


> I'm not going to make myself very popular but I don't *get* GSDs.
> 
> I think it's just that I have been a bit unfortunate, in that I have had overwhelmingly negative experiences with them
> 
> But even their appearance doesn't really appeal to me tbh


Some of us are suited to GSD's and others maybe not so much? They are not for everybody. But as for Appearance, they are beautiful looking dogs as far as I am concerned, closer to a Wolf in appearance than many breeds and I love the look of Wolves.

Dogs I don't get! Whippets. They have a face that always looks like they are miserable even when they are not and they sleep a lot. No offence to anybody who loves them but they are not for me.


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

I didn't much like English Bull Terriers until a few years ago when I met some at Crufts. Such lovely lovely dogs. I think it was more the head shape than the actual dog that put me off. 

Have to say I love almost all breeds.


----------



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

I don't really 'get' pugs, pekignese and other brachycephalic dogs.

Bassett hounds are another...

'Designer' crosses...

The majority of toy breeds.


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

I don't get the not getting small dogs thing...I wouldn't have one, I like a bit of substance, but that's personal preference I can see why other people have them.


----------



## Wilmer (Aug 31, 2012)

It's quite a personal thing really, there's a number of breeds (GSD, northern types, Estrela, caucasians, etc) that I love visually, but I know we wouldn't be compatible as owner and pooch. 

Other breeds I like but worry about their fragility - greyhounds, anything with a short coat that needs clothes in winter - I like my dogs rugged and weatherproof.

And then there's the dogs where I like their personality, but can't get on with the look - short muzzle breeds, bullies (sorry, I know they're lovely and I'm shallow!), high held tails (hate looking at bum-holes and danglies).

On the plus side, it's a positive thing that we all have different tastes, cos it means there's some-dog for everyone....


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

I know they say beauty is in the eye of the beholder and everybody has different tastes but for me, I can never understand why people are attracted to British Bulldogs, Pugs, Pekingese, Shar Pei's and all those exaggerated, unhealthy breeds that arent very dog like in their looks. Their physical characteristics do absolutely nothing for me but i'd be damned if I was going to pay into the thousands for a dog that is highly likely to be plagued with health issues and struggle to walk to the end of the street. Surely you are just throwing good money after bad?


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2014)

I think all this thread is doing for me is highlighting a lot of the myths, misconceptions, and stereotypes that abound. 

Like that labs and goldens are boring because theyre so biddable. Mmm.... biddable they might be, but how many end up in rescue in their teens because their owners cant control them?

Or that little dogs are full of personality and bigger dogs are just duller. And yet so often you see little dog owners smiling at how cute their dogs are doing behaviors that would be deemed totally inappropriate in a larger dog?

Obedience trained dogs are fine in the ring but have no general living with human manners. Yeah, because you can totally judge what a dog is like 100% of the time by watching 1% of his life at a high arousal environment like a dog show....

The more dogs I know the more awesome I realize all dogs are. But then it depends on what youre looking for when you look at other dogs. Are you looking to build your own dog-owner ego up by putting other dogs down, or are you looking to see the wonderfulness that exists in all the variety of dogs that are out there?


----------



## Wildmoor (Oct 31, 2011)

I haven't read the full thread but what does the OP mean by 'get' is it understanding the inherent traits of a particular breed or is it the physical attributes?


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

ouesi said:


> I think all this thread is doing for me is highlighting a lot of the myths, misconceptions, and stereotypes that abound.
> 
> Like that labs and goldens are boring because theyre so biddable. Mmm.... biddable they might be, but how many end up in rescue in their teens because their owners cant control them?
> 
> ...


The reason there's so many in rescue is simply they're a victim of their own popularity, people see them used as assistance dogs regularly, and working gundogs, and think they must be *easy*. So they go out and buy one without doing any research from someone who's bunged together two dogs with a temperament that isn't really the best, and you end up with big bouncy dogs that like to use their mouths a lot, on you, house hold objects, the house even.



Wildmoor said:


> I haven't read the full thread but what does the OP mean by 'get' is it understanding the inherent traits of a particular breed or is it the physical attributes?


What I meant was that whether or not you can understand why some folks are attracted to certain breeds or breed types, that it's just not your preference and couldn't see yourself wanting to own one.


----------



## cbcdesign (Jul 3, 2014)

ouesi said:


> I think all this thread is doing for me is highlighting a lot of the myths, misconceptions, and stereotypes that abound.
> 
> Like that labs and goldens are boring because theyre so biddable. Mmm.... biddable they might be, but how many end up in rescue in their teens because their owners cant control them?
> 
> ...


I don't "get" the highlighted comment at all. How is putting down a breed as you put it, boosting anybody's ego?

People have different tastes and its perfectly natural to like some breeds and dislike others. There wouldn't be any real need for all the different varieties if everybody liked the same attributes.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

cbcdesign said:


> I don't "get" the highlighted comment at all. How is putting down a breed as you put it, boosting anybody's ego?
> 
> People have different tastes and its perfectly natural to like some breeds and dislike others. There wouldn't be any real need for all the different varieties if everybody liked the same attributes.


Different tastes are fine. But calling breeds dull, boring, lacking in personality, rats on strings etc isn't very nice and can easily cause hurt feelings. And it does sometimes seem people like to put down certain breeds in certain ways, not exactly sure why. Then those same people often get all hurt and upset if someone says something about their breed.

Spencer would like to inform you all that he is far from boring, dull, stupid, lazy, fat or any of those other misconceptions  And Shadow the collie was never obsessive about anything. Nor was he noise sensitive. And he wouldn't have dreamed of herding other dogs or children.


----------



## Wildmoor (Oct 31, 2011)

Okay then its crossbreeds & mongrels rather than certain breeds I don't understand why people get them you don't know how they are going to be both traits & physical attributes 

There are breeds I would never own not because I don't like the looks - most Bull breeds and Akitas sorry I just don't trust I do like what I call real Staffies but they are few and far between in the North West majority are crosses 
But even within my own breed there are some Bloodlines I wouldn't approach let alone own


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2014)

cbcdesign said:


> I don't "get" the highlighted comment at all. How is putting down a breed as you put it, boosting anybody's ego?
> 
> People have different tastes and its perfectly natural to like some breeds and dislike others. There wouldn't be any real need for all the different varieties if everybody liked the same attributes.


My comment was definitely an oversimplification, but there is an element of well at least my dog isnt/doesnt ... on these kind of threads.

There is a difference (to me) between saying breed __ just isnt for me and putting that breed down.

It doesnt bother me in the least that many people arent interested in owning giant breeds. I get that we all have different tastes and likes and needs in our dogs, and thank goodness that we do!

However, it does bother me when people say things like that giant breeds lack personality. For one, clearly its not the case if you take two seconds to bother to get to know dogs of the giant breed variety, and two what is the point in saying something like that?


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Sarah1983 said:


> Different tastes are fine. But calling breeds dull, boring, lacking in personality, rats on strings etc isn't very nice and can easily cause hurt feelings. And it does sometimes seem people like to put down certain breeds in certain ways, not exactly sure why. Then those same people often get all hurt and upset if someone says something about their breed.
> 
> Spencer would like to inform you all that he is far from boring, dull, stupid, lazy, fat or any of those other misconceptions  And Shadow the collie was never obsessive about anything. Nor was he noise sensitive. And he wouldn't have dreamed of herding other dogs or children.


I completely understand that some people will find Labradors boring, it's not exactly like they're not a regular sight for most people. If people don't like a breed because they find it dull, boring, or even don't like looking at some of the features like squashed noses, bulging eyes, loads of wrinkles, that's up to them. Everyone's got different tastes and as someone said earlier in the thread, it would be boring if we all liked the same things.


----------



## cbcdesign (Jul 3, 2014)

Sarah1983 said:


> Different tastes are fine. But calling breeds dull, boring, lacking in personality, rats on strings etc isn't very nice and can easily cause hurt feelings. And it does sometimes seem people like to put down certain breeds in certain ways, not exactly sure why. Then those same people often get all hurt and upset if someone says something about their breed.
> 
> Spencer would like to inform you all that he is far from boring, dull, stupid, lazy, fat or any of those other misconceptions  And Shadow the collie was never obsessive about anything. Nor was he noise sensitive. And he wouldn't have dreamed of herding other dogs or children.


I think a thread like this when we are basically being asked what Dogs we don't like is bound to bruise feelings.


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

I wouldn't personally want a breed with long fur. I don't think I'd enjoy the grooming.

Terriers are my kind of dog though, JRT's in particular. Full of character, Lucky is a little b*tch but I love her for it


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

To know them is to love them.

I can't think of a single dog on here or that I've seen throughout my life, where I've thought I would absolutely never want to own one.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

ouesi said:


> It doesnt bother me in the least that many people arent interested in owning giant breeds.
> 
> However, it does bother me when people say things like that giant breeds lack personality.


*I JUST DON'T GET SOME PEOPLE...
SO I'M GOING FISHIN'*


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Bedhead said:


> I've not met many pointers, so I probably wouldn't include them in my boring gun dogs ;-) TBH, round here it's all labs and spaniels (mostly springers), and they just don't do it for me. I think it's partly because most of them are actually beautifully trained and very well behaved, so they look like very bidible/obidient dogs when they probaby aren't! I have to ask though, what does HPR stand for? GSP I know, but HPR is a new one for me!


HPR hunt, point retrieve


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Whereas there are breeds I "don't get" personally, I'm often left wondering why on earth certain people have certain dogs.

For me personally though, I don't get Collies. Admittedly I have never owned one full time, but they just scare the living daylights outta me!:shocked: There are other breeds on my list, lots in-fact, but Collies are definitely my no-go ones!


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Wildmoor said:


> Okay then its crossbreeds & mongrels rather than certain breeds I don't understand why people get them you don't know how they are going to be both traits & physical attributes


And then I am just contrary and just dont really get any breeds, 

Seriously! I have yet to meet a breed that I could go wow I have to have one of them. There are breeds I adore but they all have something which would put me off them if I considered it. Hairiness, barkiness, obsessiveness, short life spans, drooling, susceptibility to certain disorders you name it theres something about every breed.

All the dogs I have lived with have been mutleys and I love their uniqueness so guess you grow to accept those traits that are less than desirable


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

I have always owned Terriers and love them.

I've never had a yen for a Gundog or Toy Breed. I don't dislike them, I just like the keen, busy character of a Terrier.

Not for everyone I know, they can be little devils.


----------



## comfycavy (Mar 3, 2013)

When we were looking for our second rescue dog both myself and my parents agreed that we weren't keen on terriers at all, they just weren't the type of dog for us but we didn't really have any other particular breed in mind...ultimately the decision was mine so I decided on a good old fashioned mongrel. 

So fast forward two years and it seems the pup we adopted at 7 months old has grown into an over sized 25kg JRT with some collie and hound thrown in for good measure  She really is a true mongrel (no silly designer names here) and I absolutely adore her! but it does make me smile at how much the "no terrier rule" completely backfired


----------



## Papirats (Mar 26, 2014)

I don't really get Labs, despite having known several. I mean, they're still adorable, they're just not on my list of breeds I particularly want to own.

I never got toy breeds until I met Papillons.

I actually disliked Collies for a good portion of my life after being knocked over by one as a small child, but I've totally turned around on them!


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

I don`t `get` why anybody wants most breeds to be honest and I can never ever get why anybody wants a puppy even of the pointy skinny fine furred variety!


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

comfycavy said:


> When we were looking for our second rescue dog both myself and my parents agreed that we weren't keen on terriers at all, they just weren't the type of dog for us but we didn't really have any other particular breed in mind...ultimately the decision was mine so I decided on a good old fashioned mongrel.
> 
> So fast forward two years and it seems the pup we adopted at 7 months old has grown into an over sized 25kg JRT with some collie and hound thrown in for good measure  She really is a true mongrel (no silly designer names here) and I absolutely adore her! but it does make me smile at how much the "no terrier rule" completely backfired


Definitely JRT in there, I think.


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Someone needs to tell my Lab that she is supposed to be fat, biddable and placid - it would make my life a lot easier (and boring). Although if my Collie is supposed to be obsessive and on the go all the time I suppose it would even things out


----------



## Hanlou (Oct 29, 2012)

We didn't really pick a certain breed. Because I have small aminals certain breeds were 'ruled out' for me but other than than that we weren't really choosy.

I fully admit I knew nothing about Rough Collies lol. I did some research before we actually went to see Whisper but frankly we just knew she had been knocked about and needed a quiet home and would be suitable as a 'first dog' and when we met her we just fell in love!| I thought I would want another Rough' - but I don't think so now. Grooming is hard work and the fur gets everywhere lol. She is truly beautiful and am always really proud of her when we're out and about but it is a lot of work. This hot weather has been really hard on her and I hate to see her struggling. 

I don't 'get' why Rough's are so often now exaggerated and ridiculously heavy-coated. I trim Wizzy's fur now because otherwise she just collects muck and now she's over 10 years old she can't be be bothered with being heavily towelled down etc. Wrong as it is to 'clip' a RC - if the weather is this hot next year I will be tempted - even though I know it's supposed to insulate against heat etc. 

Teddy is ideal for me. I didn't want a small dog initially but as Wizzy liked small dogs we decided to go for a smaller dog as a second dog. He's so easy. I can pick him up if needed, he's cheap to feed, his bed doesn't take up over 3ft of floor-space and as he has been correctly socialised (despite heavy snow for his first two months of walking!)and thoroughly socialised he isn't yappy, is happy around breeds of all shapes and sizes. But I see many small, yappy dogs so yeah I 'get' why people don't 'get' them lol. Like the Yorkie next door who yaps non-stop the minute he is out of the house. But Teddy is not a full breed - shame really - as he's bloomin' perfect for me lol!! 

I agree with others - seeing a total mismatch of breed and owner is what I really, really don't 'get' tbh. Like the well-meaning lady locally who took on a puppy who is a BC x staffy!! That dog is wayyy too much for her. 

But lots of hugs to anyone who feels offended by this thread. Teddy says 'I is just a dog. I don't even knowns whos my mummeh and daddeh proper were' - but everyone loves him!!


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> No, but they have *different* requirements, although the thought of training up a Rottweiler to go beating/picking up is quite appealing, as it is, I spend such a lot of time training and walking my girls I can't see myself adding a breed that would need a lot of separate training.


God, I'd love to see the expressions on the faces of your beating team if you ever turned up with a 'Rottie' You'd be sure to make 'The Shooting Times'.


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

Zaros said:


> *I JUST DON'T GET SOME PEOPLE...
> SO I'M GOING FISHIN'*​




I just don't get fishing.

There's a fine line between fishing and standing on the bank like an idiot.

There's also a fine line between a thread about different breeds and trolling.

I prefer TVRs to Ferraris but I don't feel the need to tell Ferrari owners I don't "get" them.​


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

diefenbaker said:


> I just don't get fishing.
> 
> There's a fine line between fishing and standing on the bank like an idiot.
> 
> ...


If you don't like a particular thread, you don't have to join in. I posted after observing a dog of a *type* that I'm just not drawn to, quite the opposite in fact as I think a lot of them are bred as *oooh look I own a dog that looks like a wolf* type breeds. Having discussed them with another friend off the forum, I simply asked a question, based on my preferences for dogs. I like them predictable and probably what most would consider boring, but that to me is what I like about my dogs.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Hanwombat said:


> I wasn't a big fan of small dogs but with Io only being 19kg and small I do like them more, there is also a smaller breed I'm interested in that is a big dog in a small dogs body


Since when was 19kg a small dog.  I would call that medium to large. Small has to be under 10kg surely or even less to be truly small.


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

I suppose it's 'Horses for courses' really, I stick with my Springers and Goldens because they suit my needs, they certainly wouldn't do for many folk. The breeds I don't 'Get' are those that have been so screwed up on the alter of fashion that they find it difficult to live life as a dog should be able to.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

diefenbaker said:


> I just don't get fishing.
> 
> There's a fine line between fishing and standing on the bank like an idiot.
> 
> ...


 :001_huh:..........


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

Zaros said:


> :001_huh:..........


I can't take credit for the fishing quote. That's Stephen Wright.


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

For me it's spaniels, I just don't get them, never have. Also the wee fluffy dogs, Pekingese, Lhasa apso etc, not my cup of tea


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

diefenbaker said:


> I can't take credit for the fishing quote. That's Stephen Wright.


I don't know this Stephen Wright and was thinking more along the lines of the late Mr Bing Crosby.....you know, Gone Fishin' he don't worry bout no wars, gone fishin' left his wife to do the chores.......

I'm not even sure what was so inflammatory about the post:confused1:


----------



## Jazmine (Feb 1, 2009)

ouesi said:


> I think all this thread is doing for me is highlighting a lot of the myths, misconceptions, and stereotypes that abound.
> 
> Like that labs and goldens are boring because theyre so biddable. Mmm.... biddable they might be, but how many end up in rescue in their teens because their owners cant control them?
> 
> ...


Totally agree with this, it isn't that people don't "get" certain types of dog, it seems that people are only "getting" a generalisation of what they assume that dog is like. Which is why I rolled my eyes at the people saying that BCs all seem to be ball obsessed freaks who have no desire for human attention. Please excuse me whilst I remove Scout from my lap, I think he must be broken...


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

It's all just personal preference though, innit? I'm sure plenty of people don't like cocker spaniels or don't understand their appeal, but that doesn't matter to me, I like them and that's all that matters! And people look from different things from their dogs anyway. I've found this quite interesting cos it shows how different we all are and what a range of dogs there are to suit everyone, not offended in the slightest at the people who said they don't get spaniels, means more spaniels left for me 

Individual dogs are always going to be just that, not every cocker is the same, not every collie is the same. We can only go on our own experiences.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

It's not that people don't want this breed or that breed that bugs me. It's the way some talk about them. I wouldn't own a husky, they're completely unsuitable for me, but I don't feel the need to post derogatory things about them because they don't suit me. And it's not just the "Labs are boring" thing either  I get told that in real life a fair bit and just go  It's ALL the mass unkind generalisations that get posted.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2014)

Fluffster said:


> It's all just personal preference though, innit? I'm sure plenty of people don't like cocker spaniels or don't understand their appeal, but that doesn't matter to me, I like them and that's all that matters! And people look from different things from their dogs anyway. I've found this quite interesting cos it shows how different we all are and what a range of dogs there are to suit everyone, not offended in the slightest at the people who said they don't get spaniels, means more spaniels left for me
> 
> Individual dogs are always going to be just that, not every cocker is the same, not every collie is the same. We can only go on our own experiences.


There is personal preference, and there is unkind comments.

There is a big difference between saying toy breeds just arent for me and saying ugh, who would want a rat on a string?

IDK.... I just dont really see the point of pointing out something you dont like unless someone is actively offering it to you. I mean, yeah, if Im looking for a new dog, it makes sense to say what doesnt appeal to you. But to just announce in general ugh I dont like ___ for no particular reason seems kind of weird to me.

Im not going to sit next to someone eating meatballs and tell them how disgusting I think they are, nor am I going to go on a forum of multi-breed dog lovers and point out what breeds I dont care for.

But thats just me, and Im probably just being over sensitive because Im broody about the upcoming anniversary of Lunars passing. So those giant breed comments hit harder than they might have otherwise.


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> See I totally love the look of breeds like Rottweilers, mastiffs and boerboels, but won't ever own one since I can't see myself being in the position to give time to that sort of breed. But I just don't get some breeds at all, not sure if that makes sense!


there's a rotweiller round here that i a trained gundog  ideal for you.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I can't understand why on earth people take comments on here to heart, when they know if they own one of the examples of their breed, that doesn't fit what others see them like. I've seen plenty of pugs in my time, the fact that some aren't taken by them doesn't surprise me, some have been happy and active, others not so, if you've come across more of the latter then it's obvious you'll be less likely to think they're a dog you'd get on with, even if you generally like small dogs. It's not like people are saying I don't like *your* Labrador, or *your* collie, they're saying the examples they've met in real life just don't float their boat. I've come across plenty of ball obsessed, nipping, herding collies, and I've come across well trained examples, and as much as they are a super looking breed and some of the ones I've seen working/competing are absolutely stunning, just wouldn't sway me, they're not a breed I'd like to own. Same as I'm sure some who prefer collies because they're not like Labs, would *possibly* admire a Labrador if they saw one out working/competing, but wouldn't feel like ever owning one, because it's just not their sort of dog. 

Crikey folks, it was a bit of fun, not a slanging match or *I hate your dog* thread! Worry about things that matter!!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

tattoogirl73 said:


> there's a rotweiller round here that i a trained gundog  ideal for you.


Maybe, I may be swayed, but my ideal *big* dog would have been a boerboel, not quite sure what they'd retrieve though!


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2014)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> *I can't understand why on earth people take comments on here to heart, *when they know if they own one of the examples of their breed, that doesn't fit what others see them like. I've seen plenty of pugs in my time, the fact that some aren't taken by them doesn't surprise me, some have been happy and active, others not so, if you've come across more of the latter then it's obvious you'll be less likely to think they're a dog you'd get on with, even if you generally like small dogs. It's not like people are saying I don't like *your* Labrador, or *your* collie, they're saying the examples they've met in real life just don't float their boat. I've come across plenty of ball obsessed, nipping, herding collies, and I've come across well trained examples, and as much as they are a super looking breed and some of the ones I've seen working/competing are absolutely stunning, just wouldn't sway me, they're not a breed I'd like to own. Same as I'm sure some who prefer collies because they're not like Labs, would *possibly* admire a Labrador if they saw one out working/competing, but wouldn't feel like ever owning one, because it's just not their sort of dog.
> 
> Crikey folks, it was a bit of fun, not a slanging match or *I hate your dog* thread! Worry about things that matter!!


Thats really rich coming from someone who posts multiple threads about her dogs wearing or not wearing collars because she was so offended by the comments made about collarless dogs.

Ive explained above that Lunar died in my arms one year ago on the 10th of this month. Im sensitive about it. He was an awesome, exceptional, one-of-a-kind dog. So excuse me if I get a little put out by comments about giant breeds lacking in personality, athleticism, being unhealthy and dying young of bloat.


----------



## Jazmine (Feb 1, 2009)

For what it's worth, it's not that people don't like or want certain breeds that bothers me. We are all different, we all have different tastes.

It's the generalised comments that just aren't true that bother people. Your experience of a certain breed of dog in a certain environment is not a balanced view of what that breed is like, so to use it as the reason as to why you don't get them can seem a little off.

There are plenty of breeds that don't suit me, but I would never say, "breed x seems too boring", "breed y seems completely mental why would you want that for a pet" etc. Comments like that are what bother people.


----------



## cbcdesign (Jul 3, 2014)

ouesi said:


> nor am I going to go on a forum of multi-breed dog lovers and point out what breeds I don't care for.


The thread is asking for people to do just that though isn't it?


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

cbcdesign said:


> The thread is asking for people to do just that though isn't it?


Which is fine, and you'll see that most people have answered in a sensitive manner. It's the generalizations and the tone of some posts that get some peoples backs up.

I'm not bothered about whether others like my breeds. However I am bothered about generalizations that are often based on nothing and do my breed(s)/type of dog injustice. That ain't cool!


----------



## cbcdesign (Jul 3, 2014)

labradrk said:


> Which is fine, and you'll see that most people have answered in a sensitive manner. It's the generalizations and the tone of some posts that get some peoples backs up.
> 
> I'm not bothered about whether others like my breeds. However I am bothered about generalizations that are often based on nothing and do my breed(s)/type of dog injustice. That ain't cool!


Agreed.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Plenty of people hate terriers or think they're yappy little ankle biters. I'm not rushing to get horribly offended on Buster's behalf when they do. Everyone has their own opinions and traits they like in dogs and ones they couldn't live with.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> Plenty of people hate terriers or think they're yappy little ankle biters. I'm not rushing to get horribly offended on Buster's behalf when they do. Everyone has their own opinions and traits they like in dogs and ones they couldn't live with.


i was actually about to say just that...

but based on my Personal experience with border collies, i can totally see where people get their generalizations from (and based on bambi and rivers behaviour at times i can see why people think poorly of wee terriers)!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

kodakkuki said:


> i was actually about to say just that...
> 
> but based on my Personal experience with border collies, i can totally see where people get their generalizations from (and based on bambi and rivers behaviour at times i can see why people think poorly of wee terriers)!


I can definitely see why people don't like them, they tend to be very marmite dogs as a group. Most of the generalisations are there for a reason especially for dogs who end up in completely the wrong hands.


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

It's not the physical or generally recognised breed purposes/traits I mind people criticizing, it's the silly labels like 'miserable', 'boring', 'obsessive' or whatever - people will naturally feel the need to defend their dogs when those generalisations do not apply to them in any way, shape or form


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

Jazmine said:


> It's the generalised comments that just aren't true that bother people. Your experience of a certain breed of dog in a certain environment is not a balanced view of what that breed is like, so to use it as the reason as to why you don't get them can seem a little off.


To which I would say people need to get a thicker skin, especially on a forum. Personally I would prefer to know people were honest about me and my dogs than hide it. At least then I can deal with it.

Then again I'm a bully owner so a lot of people already show what they feel a lot of the time when out and about  It's up to me to challenge through positive experience the reasoning behind those prejudices.


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Goblin said:


> To which I would say people need to get a thicker skin, especially on a forum. Personally I would prefer to know people were honest about me and my dogs than hide it. At least then I can deal with it.
> 
> Then again I'm a bully owner so a lot of people already show what they feel a lot of the time when out and about  It's up to me to challenge through positive experience the reasoning behind those prejudices.


I don't know, I have a thick skin and don't usually get bothered by these type of things but it just irritates me a little bit that people see BC for instance as nothing but ball obsessed or Terriers as yappy, it's just so silly.

Maybe it's a bit like choosing not to visit a country because of hot weather (which would be a fact) as opposed to choosing 
not to visit because of the stereotype of the people that inhabit it. That's kind of how I see it... a bit. Or is that comparison just because I'm desperate for a holiday, lol.


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

ouesi said:


> Ive explained above that Lunar died in my arms one year ago on the 10th of this month. Im sensitive about it. He was an awesome, exceptional, one-of-a-kind dog. So excuse me if I get a little put out by comments about giant breeds lacking in personality, athleticism, being unhealthy and dying young of bloat.


Bless you, such a sad time  
Six years on the 29th for me and my wee soulmate.

I don't think there are any dogs that I don't 'get'. Sure there are ones that are unsuitable for my lifestyle, impractical, ones that don't attract me quite as much as others but on an individual level I'm open to all comers, they're all dogs to me. I think it goes back to being a kid and being so obsessed and desperate to own ANY dog (and not being allowed). I'd have taken literally anything. Wouldn't have mattered if it was the ugliest, smelliest, unhealthy, most difficult canid on earth*, I would have taken it with pride! :lol:

(* In the end the dog I got wasn't so far off this description and she was perfect)


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

bearcub said:


> I don't know, I have a thick skin and don't usually get bothered by these type of things but it just irritates me a little bit that people see BC for instance as nothing but ball obsessed or Terriers as yappy, it's just so silly.


Depends, most terriers I've met have been yappy for example. Now it may be a stereotype but one based on my personal experience. Maybe you should be asking where these stereotypes come from in the first place?


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

This might sound goody too shoes... but I genuinely can see some appeal is every dog breed out there. I just think dogs are awesome  Yeah, Ok, I couldn't (or shouldn't) live with all of them as some breed traits wouldn't be compatible with my lifestyle, but I can still 'get' why someone out there would love them. Maybe there are some dog breeds out there that I don't quite 'get' why they are SO popular, or equally, why some are not MORE so, but I still can see some appeal in some way with every dog breed.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Goblin said:


> Depends, most terriers I've met have been yappy for example. Now it may be a stereotype but one based on my personal experience. Maybe you should be asking where these stereotypes come from in the first place?


Terriers were bred to bark when they were down in rabbit/fox/whatever holes so the hunter could find them. So they can be yappy if not trained right.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Nicky10 said:


> Terriers were bred to bark when they were down in rabbit/fox/whatever holes so the hunter could find them. So they can be yappy if not trained right.


I think this applies to many breeds. If their breed traits are not shaped and trained appropriately then I think the dog could end up with the stereotypical behaviours commented on by people who may have only met dogs that haven'thad much opportunity to use their breed traits appropriately.

I get many very general comments during walks that border collies are hyperactive dogs who need tons of exercise and to be fair the dog I walk is quite hyper but only because he doesnt get many walks or much mental stimulation and hasn't had much training.

For me some breeds and their traits really fit with my lifestyle and others less so. The only dogs I don't get are actually created by the humans I don't get - the ones that havebeen bred in such a way that has resulted in very painful and distressing health problems.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

bearcub said:


> It's not the physical or generally recognised breed purposes/traits I mind people criticizing, it's the silly labels like 'miserable', 'boring', 'obsessive' or whatever - people will naturally feel the need to defend their dogs when those generalisations do not apply to them in any way, shape or form


Exactly. I've actually had people be downright nasty about my dog in real life because of his breed. And yeah, I think that's out of order personally. Not just because it's my dogs breed, the same applies to anyones dog. There's just no need to tell someone you think their dog is boring, a rat on a string, deformed, a baby killer, pointless or whatever is there? If a breed isn't for you then it isn't for you, there's no call to be nasty about it though.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

kittih said:


> I think this applies to many breeds. If their breed traits are not shaped and trained appropriately then I think the dog could end up with the stereotypical behaviours commented on by people who may have only met dogs that haven'thad much opportunity to use their breed traits appropriately.
> 
> I get many very general comments during walks that border collies are hyperactive dogs who need tons of exercise and to be fair the dog I walk is quite hyper but only because he doesnt get many walks or much mental stimulation and hasn't had much training.
> 
> For me some breeds and their traits really fit with my lifestyle and others less so. The only dogs I don't get are actually created by the humans I don't get - the ones that havebeen bred in such a way that has resulted in very painful and distressing health problems.


And with border collies just exercising and exercising and constant stimulation without teaching them to relax can make them into the hyperactive, obsessive dogs. It really is down to researching what the breed was bred for and what traits you can expect and working with them


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Well Labradors have been described as boring, and I can completely understand why some people would *think* that. 

I also wouldn't be offended if people were put off flatcoats because of the high cancer rates in some lines.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Blitz said:


> Since when was 19kg a small dog.  I would call that medium to large. Small has to be under 10kg surely or even less to be truly small.


I guess I think that's smaller as I'm used to a big dog  she's not very big though.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> I can't understand why on earth people take comments on here to heart, when they know if they own one of the examples of their breed, that doesn't fit what others see them like. I've seen plenty of pugs in my time, the fact that some aren't taken by them doesn't surprise me, some have been happy and active, others not so, if you've come across more of the latter then it's obvious you'll be less likely to think they're a dog you'd get on with, even if you generally like small dogs. It's not like people are saying I don't like *your* Labrador, or *your* collie, they're saying the examples they've met in real life just don't float their boat. I've come across plenty of ball obsessed, nipping, herding collies, and I've come across well trained examples, and as much as they are a super looking breed and some of the ones I've seen working/competing are absolutely stunning, just wouldn't sway me, they're not a breed I'd like to own. Same as I'm sure some who prefer collies because they're not like Labs, would *possibly* admire a Labrador if they saw one out working/competing, but wouldn't feel like ever owning one, because it's just not their sort of dog.
> 
> Crikey folks, it was a bit of fun, not a slanging match or *I hate your dog* thread! Worry about things that matter!!


I don't care who does or doesn't like any of my dogs cos its nobody else's business. I like them and my husband who pays for them likes them...nobody else really matters.

I always go for smooth coated short haired breeds cos I just know I haven't got the time or the patience to deal with lots of fur.

I love seeing other people out with their dogs...would never occur to me to think...oh that's horrible , or must be nuts to own one of those....never entered my head cos everybody is different.

There is a beautiful Borzoi I see occasionally, he is gorgeous....love the shape and grace of him....and am so tempted cos he is beautiful...but I have 4 dogs already so wouldn't be fair to get another simply cos I like the look of them.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

Hanlou said:


> We didn't really pick a certain breed. Because I have small aminals certain breeds were 'ruled out' for me but other than than that we weren't really choosy.
> 
> I fully admit I knew nothing about Rough Collies lol. I did some research before we actually went to see Whisper but frankly we just knew she had been knocked about and needed a quiet home and would be suitable as a 'first dog' and when we met her we just fell in love!| I thought I would want another Rough' - but I don't think so now. Grooming is hard work and the fur gets everywhere lol. She is truly beautiful and am always really proud of her when we're out and about but it is a lot of work. This hot weather has been really hard on her and I hate to see her struggling.
> 
> ...


Many of us grew up with Lassie as a huge part of our childhoods....stunning dogs.....who could not think they are beautiful? I just know I would get into a mess with the coats though.


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> Terriers were bred to bark when they were down in rabbit/fox/whatever holes so the hunter could find them. So they can be yappy if not trained right.


I remember been jumped on on this forum for saying I didn't want a Terrier cos they were so yappy as my experience was everyone I'd met had been yappy!

Out of interest...Are there any breeds where their job required them to be quiet to sneak up on prey or not be found for whatever reason?

Mine only bark when someone is at the door. I did think of getting one of those high pitched noise things to have in scooter basket and switch on when we have to go past the other dogs that constantly bark to see if it would shut them up as the owners don't seem to come out and tell them to be quiet! Would be good for some routes where its scary to pass as owners let dog run out on a chain that stops just short of the farm track if could set the noise off first in hope the dog wouldn't like it and would stay in its kennel as we got passed!


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

my saluki x greyhound sees something in the field and then silently sets off like greased lightening...and never a sound.lol.

Had a Rottie for 10 years and very very rarely did she make any noise.


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Terriers are the hooligans of the dog world! I love them! Fit, feisty and ready to rock any time of day. My next dog would be a Staffie! Or a large dog, not too large but a Rottweiler or Lab.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

If I was younger (oh I wish) had lots of money and lots of well fenced land I could see myself having, in no particular order, 
Irish setters
Saluki
Tollers
Collie x Golden
Whippets
English Shepards
Welsh Springer


Thinks that's it

Another life I guess


----------



## Fubrite (Jan 22, 2013)

IncaThePup said:


> Out of interest...Are there any breeds where their job required them to be quiet to sneak up on prey or not be found for whatever reason?


Any pointer type needs to be able to be very quiet and slow as they stalk up to their prey, sometimes within inches! The prey knows the dog is there, but the slow movement persuades it to keep still.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Fubrite said:


> Any pointer type needs to be able to be very quiet and slow as they stalk up to their prey, sometimes within inches! The prey knows the dog is there, but the slow movement persuades it to keep still.


Rupert always reminded me of a lion stalking his prey  Spencer does a wild rush towards anything he wants to chase, Rupert would literally creep up on it until he got close enough to have a good chance of catching it and then he'd be off. No energy wasted in barking or rushing prey that he stood no chance of catching.

Not behaviour I encouraged as he did catch and kill (and eat!) other animals given half a chance but interesting to watch.


----------



## Hanlou (Oct 29, 2012)

Have to smile at some of the BC comments - my sister has one (rescue).

He's as daft as they come and loves people! He would sit on your knee if you let him! He adores Whisper and will sulk for hours after we've gone home. He plays with Teddy and is a brilliant family dog. He really isn't all that bothered about balls either!! 

Ouesi - I love Great Danes. I know I'll never be able to have a big dog - smaller dogs are always going to be more practical for us. But they are an amazing breed! Hugs to you - I dread losing Whisper - she's our first dog so not had to go through that yet.


----------



## chissy 15 (Mar 13, 2013)

Since being a dog owner there aren't a lot of dogs I don't get, each to their own. Will say that having now owned a springer I don't think we will have another, not because we find him too much but because of our ages. Think a smaller, less demanding dog exercise wise will be for us next time 

Any way for those who have posted to say springer's can be biddable etc. you haven't met my Hogan, the naughtiest, loveable one around Here are some pics of him pinching the cover of the garden chair and playing with it


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Sarah1983 said:


> Rupert always reminded me of a lion stalking his prey  Spencer does a wild rush towards anything he wants to chase, Rupert would literally creep up on it until he got close enough to have a good chance of catching it and then he'd be off. No energy wasted in barking or rushing prey that he stood no chance of catching.
> 
> Not behaviour I encouraged as he did catch and kill (and eat!) other animals given half a chance but interesting to watch.


Bailey does the creeping up thing  
I do try to prevent it though


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

There are a lot of breeds I don't 'get'. I like a dog that was bred for a purpose, whether it be hunting, retrieving, herding, guarding or whatever. I don't know why, I just always have done. Companion breeds (and although my dogs are my companions & don't work at all... the lazy oafs ) don't do it for me. That's not to say if I had a gundog that I would do gundog work with it, I probably wouldn't  but I am just attracted to breeds that were created for a purpose - I don't 'get' dogs that weren't. That's not to say that I don't like the breeds (there are a few breeds that I dislike but I won't name them), just that they are not for me. I would be tempted by a healthy Pug though


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I have not seen a single dig at any breed of dog. Surely everyone is just replying to the OP.

It gets a bit silly if we cannot give an opinion on a breed of dog in case it upsets someone who had that breed and it died. Might as well give up on forums if people are that touchy.
You see it on anti children threads on horse forums (horse people do not seem very maternal) and someone will come on all upset because they cant have a baby. 
We might as well not talk about anything as there will always be someone who will be reminded of a loss or a sad episode in their life whatever the subject.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2014)

Goblin said:


> To which I would say people need to get a thicker skin, especially on a forum. Personally I would prefer to know people were honest about me and my dogs than hide it. At least then I can deal with it.
> 
> Then again I'm a bully owner so a lot of people already show what they feel a lot of the time when out and about  It's up to me to challenge through positive experience the reasoning behind those prejudices.


And to which I would say people need to find some compassion.

Its not being honest to make unkind and untrue comments about breeds in general. You know good and well that any time a jaw-locking comment is made it gets disputed - as it should be.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

ouesi said:


> Ive explained above that Lunar died in my arms one year ago on the 10th of this month. Im sensitive about it. He was an awesome, exceptional, one-of-a-kind dog. So excuse me if I get a little put out by comments about giant breeds lacking in personality, athleticism, being unhealthy and dying young of bloat.


Im sorry if this thread has made you feel upset. Ive never thought giant breeds are lacking in personality, in fact they always seem like wonderful dogs. But they do come with baggage, much like Cavs are wonderful dogs but have alot of issues too. 
Im sure giant and tiny breed owners have alot in common! They probably hear 'walking the horse' comments as much as we hear 'rat on a string' ones!!LOL
Most of my issues with breeds are down to my lifestyle and personality though, I dont think Ive come across a dog I just didnt like the look of.



ouesi said:


> Im not going to sit next to someone eating meatballs and tell them how disgusting I think they are,
> .


you should meet my best friend! She does this all the time. Its so annoying that I deliberatley buy stuff she cant stand to eat at the cinema....then breath all over her!! bwa ha ha!!!:lol:


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

I don't get the appeal of dogs bred to be baby-like with flattened muzzles & big eyes just does nothing for me & I find it ugly. The dogs themselves maybe nice characters, though I hate to hear the noisy breathing many we meet seem to have which I imagine isn't healthy. Each to their own though & I wouldn't insult someone's actual dog just because I don't think they're gorgeous that's just rude.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Sarah1983 said:


> Rupert always reminded me of a lion stalking his prey  Spencer does a wild rush towards anything he wants to chase, Rupert would literally creep up on it until he got close enough to have a good chance of catching it and then he'd be off. No energy wasted in barking or rushing prey that he stood no chance of catching.
> 
> Not behaviour I encouraged as he did catch and kill (and eat!) other animals given half a chance but interesting to watch.


Unsurprisingly Kilo is like Rupert in that respect and Rudi like Spendog .


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Actually, reading through this thread, it's nice to see that people own a *breed* that might be thought of as aloof, or uninteresting in some way, and they have posted how different individuals can be. I saw some pics someone posted of an NI playing with another dog yesterday, and they were absolutely hilarious. Still doesn't make me want an NI, but it's nice to know the girl who goes to the training class is probably a completely different character away, in places where she's *comfortable*. 

Still going to stick with my boring lot, even if the thought of a retrieving boerboel is quite amusing.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Tigerneko said:


> There are a lot of breeds I don't 'get'. I like a dog that was bred for a purpose, whether it be hunting, retrieving, herding, guarding or whatever. I don't know why, I just always have done. Companion breeds (and although my dogs are my companions & don't work at all... the lazy oafs ) don't do it for me. That's not to say if I had a gundog that I would do gundog work with it, I probably wouldn't  but I am just attracted to breeds that were created for a purpose - I don't 'get' dogs that weren't. That's not to say that I don't like the breeds (there are a few breeds that I dislike but I won't name them), just that they are not for me. I would be tempted by a healthy Pug though


This pretty much sums up how I feel about dog breeds. I do only really like dogs that were bred for a purpose, and are still able to achieve that purpose today and arent so diluted that they wouldnt have a clue. So for me, lots of toy breeds, designer crossbreeds and all the new ones which are springing up all over the place (i'm thinking wolf dogs, different bully types etc) just dont float my boat. I understand that the vast majority of dogs are purely pets and Joe Public wants a dog that is an easy, affable companion, but those types arent for me.

I can never understand why people get so defensive about seemingly negative opinions others have of the particular breed they own. The amount of stuff I read about collies being this, that and the other that doesnt actually apply to either of my 2 BC's, is unreal. Plenty of people have mentioned them on this thread but I have never felt the need to jump to the breeds defence. There is also a stigma attached to GWP's with people saying they are aggressive but again, let people think what they like.

However, I do think that there is no smoke without fire.


----------



## Jazmine (Feb 1, 2009)

Goblin said:


> To which I would say people need to get a thicker skin, especially on a forum. Personally I would prefer to know people were honest about me and my dogs than hide it. At least then I can deal with it.
> 
> Then again I'm a bully owner so a lot of people already show what they feel a lot of the time when out and about  It's up to me to challenge through positive experience the reasoning behind those prejudices.


It's got nothing to do with having a thicker skin. Its got everything to do with people not making assumptions without knowing the full story.


----------



## Jazmine (Feb 1, 2009)

And surely we are able to state our breed preferences without making disparaging comments about the breeds we wouldn't go for?!


----------



## cbcdesign (Jul 3, 2014)

Jazmine said:


> And surely we are able to state our breed preferences without making disparaging comments about the breeds we wouldn't go for?!


Stating the breeds we wouldn't go for is precisely what the thread is about. Perhaps expecting positive comments on a thread which is by its very nature asking for negatives is a tad unrealistic?


----------



## Leam1307 (Feb 12, 2010)

Some i personally dont get, squishy faced dogs and manic hyperactive ones etc. I do like watching them play and that, just woundlt own one myself.

More i dont "get" Show bred dogs.. where the show and working lines look absolutely nothing like each other. e.g the working cocker spaniel and the show cocker, then you have the american cocker too.. The same with Labs, alot of the show ones are alot heavier set and seem quite cumbersome sometimes. (at least the ones ive seen anyway)

i like dogs that are fit for purpose no matter what that purpose may be.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2014)

catz4m8z said:


> Im sorry if this thread has made you feel upset. Ive never thought giant breeds are lacking in personality, in fact they always seem like wonderful dogs. *But they do come with baggage, much like Cavs are wonderful dogs but have alot of issues too.*
> Im sure giant and tiny breed owners have alot in common! They probably hear 'walking the horse' comments as much as we hear 'rat on a string' ones!!LOL
> Most of my issues with breeds are down to my lifestyle and personality though, I dont think Ive come across a dog I just didnt like the look of.


Thank you, Im really fine (skunked Bates helps change focus too ).

Its not so much about me and my dogs, Im a hard ass with plenty of real life support. But I do worry with threads like this about the people who arent as vocal as me who might be feeling more than a little sensitive and defensive. Basically just a shout out to let them know theyre not alone 

To the bolded, the way I see it, all dogs and breeds have their own baggage dont they? Sure, some breeds are hardier and more idiot-proof than others, but all dogs have their challenges. And the flip side is that all dogs also have their appeal, even if its not evident to you or me.

There are plenty of dogs I dont really like the look of, but I cant for the life of me understand why I would need to advertise that as a general statement. Especially not on an all breeds forum.

Its one thing to inform people that a brachiocephalic dog is going to struggle more in the heat and during strenuous activity, but to say theyre ugly, miserable looking things is at best pointless IMHO, at worst mean-spirited. Seriously, what does one hope to accomplish with saying something like that? 

FWIW, danes are not really a short-lived breed. Not from good breeders theyre not. Plenty of responsible breeders are breeding for health and longevity and accomplishing it. I know several breeders in this country whos dogs regularly live well in to their teens.

They are of course a giant breed and their size alone is a challenge in many ways, but also a benefit in many other ways. Unlike you, I dont have to bend down to clip a leash on to my dog or give her a kiss  Nor do I have to lock my doors or worry when the kids take off roaming on the property thats also home to coyotes and other predators. As long as they have the dogs along with them, I know theyre safe.



catz4m8z said:


> you should meet my best friend! She does this all the time. Its so annoying that I deliberatley buy stuff she cant stand to eat at the cinema....then breath all over her!! bwa ha ha!!!:lol:


Id be tempted to do the same thing. Actually thats partially why I bumped Lunars thread 
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/374330-memory-lane.html


----------



## LOLcats (Jun 21, 2014)

ouesi said:


> There are plenty of dogs I dont really like the look of, but I cant for the life of me understand why I would need to advertise that as a general statement. Especially not on an all breeds forum


This.

I though about posting what type of dogs I could never imagine owning but then I thought of lovely posters that have these dogs and was worried I would hurt their feelings.

We bring home our lab puppy in a few weeks. I had better prepare the family for how boring it's going to be. Best recycle the clicker I brought too, what with labs being so biddable and all 

I joke as I know we have chosen the breed for us and am not upset by what people may say but some people may be offended and I wouldn't want to make anyone feel hurt

So for posters, lurkers, forum royalty  and plebs, that dog you have looking up at you right now, it's fricking _awesome_ and don't let anyone tell you different


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Leanne77 said:


> This pretty much sums up how I feel about dog breeds. I do only really like dogs that were bred for a purpose
> 
> The amount of stuff I read about collies being this, that and the other that doesnt actually apply to either of my 2 BC's, is unreal.


Just goes to show we are all different. I dont 'get' the point of having a working breed if it isnt actually to do a job!!LOL
Im not a big BC fan though, beautiful to look at but too brainy for me! All the pet ones Ive known (my own included) have been kinda stressheads or abit grumpy. I have also known some really nice farm collies though!



ouesi said:


> FWIW, danes are not really a short-lived breed. Not from good breeders they're not. Plenty of responsible breeders are breeding for health and longevity and accomplishing it. I know several breeders in this country who's dogs regularly live well in to their teens.
> 
> Unlike you, I don't have to bend down to clip a leash on to my dog or give her a kiss  Nor do I have to lock my doors or worry when the kids take off roaming on the property that's also home to coyotes and other predators. As long as they have the dogs along with them, I know they're safe.


TBH I wasnt really thinking that much of GDs (I had a neighbour with 4 who seemed to have a decent lifespan) but things like Wolfhounds and Newfies, etc who are blessed to get to double figures.
I love your reasons though! It does show how much our lifestyle affects our preferences. Bending down to put a lead is a small price to pay to have a dog that can fit under your arm (very important if you dont drive), also my dogs live in a large house...if they were giants the house would morph into a tiny one!LOL
Not to mention that you rarely get coyotes or eagle owls in a built up town in the UK. I think its something that you commonly find....the more built up an area the smaller and 'lazier' the breeds people tend to own and the further out into the wilderness the more active and bigger.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

I can't say I get hurt by peoples opinions. Offended...I dunno, I just roll my eyes rather than get upset about what's said. It's the rudeness of the person making the comment that annoys me, not what's said if that makes any sense. I find it very bad manners to tell someone their dog is boring, their child stupid, their OH ugly etc. Much more so in real life than on a thread like this. When did that actually become acceptable?

I also get annoyed by people pushing in front of me in a queue, people talking over me constantly, people invading my personal space and various other things that are generally considered to be bad manners. There's clearly no hope for me lol.


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Sarah1983 said:


> I can't say I get hurt by peoples opinions. Offended...I dunno, I just roll my eyes rather than get upset about what's said. It's the rudeness of the person making the comment that annoys me, not what's said if that makes any sense. I find it very bad manners to tell someone their dog is boring, their child stupid, their OH ugly etc. Much more so in real life than on a thread like this. When did that actually become acceptable?
> 
> I also get annoyed by people pushing in front of me in a queue, people talking over me constantly, people invading my personal space and various other things that are generally considered to be bad manners. There's clearly no hope for me lol.


I remember once on holiday when me and my brother were children - I think I was about 7 and my brother 12 - some French kids in the sea said (in French) that my brother was fat and ugly... unfortunately for them we understood what they said and I swam over and had a huge go at them :laugh: even back then I knew it was rude; unfortunately many adults I've come across haven't quite got there yet.


----------



## boxermadsam (Nov 30, 2011)

Leam1307 said:


> Some i personally dont get, squishy faced dogs and manic hyperactive ones etc. I do like watching them play and that, just woundlt own one myself.
> 
> More i dont "get" Show bred dogs.. where the show and working lines look absolutely nothing like each other. e.g the working cocker spaniel and the show cocker, then you have the american cocker too.. The same with Labs, alot of the show ones are alot heavier set and seem quite cumbersome sometimes. (at least the ones ive seen anyway)
> 
> i like dogs that are fit for purpose no matter what that purpose may be.


LOL - you DEFINITELY would not like Ozzy then, squishy faced, manic AND hyperactive 

He doesn't have any breathing issues though which a lot of people expect him to have. He can tear round the fields all afternoon and still come home fine and dandy. He is also capable of jumping into the car, he just chooses not to unless I am with him and he knows I am not silly enough to hoist 36kg of muscle because his lordship can't be bothered.


----------



## Leam1307 (Feb 12, 2010)

boxermadsam said:


> LOL - you DEFINITELY would not like Ozzy then, squishy faced, manic AND hyperactive
> 
> He doesn't have any breathing issues though which a lot of people expect him to have. He can tear round the fields all afternoon and still come home fine and dandy. He is also capable of jumping into the car, he just chooses not to unless I am with him and he knows I am not silly enough to hoist 36kg of muscle because his lordship can't be bothered.


Lol for some reason i dont include boxers in the squishy face category lol. I was meaning more of the breeds where it has become an exaggeration. My friend has boxers and they are lovely ( i didnt realise they had curly tails!! Ive only met docked ones before) apart from the slobbery kisses lol


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

its not breeds i dont get

its people who will pay more for a designer mongrel with a fancy name
than they would for the pedigree

Personally I think a certain BBC show did a lot of damage to the state of breeding, much more than it did good 
its oversimplifications about pedigree breeders meant Joe public took the message x breed good, pedigree bad away, 
rather than look for a good ethical responsible breeder, do your homework and educate yourself *before* getting a dog

Edit to add: im sorry if ive repeated anything said before, i admit to only reading first and last pages


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

catz4m8z said:


> Just goes to show we are all different. I dont 'get' the point of having a working breed if it isnt actually to do a job!!LOL
> Im not a big BC fan though, beautiful to look at but too brainy for me! All the pet ones Ive known (my own included) have been kinda stressheads or abit grumpy. I have also known some really nice farm collies though!


I suppose it depends on what you view as a 'job'. None of my dogs do the job they were bred to do, although Flynn is trained enough in gundog stuff to be able to do the job, and has done on a couple of occasions, but they are certainly asked to apply themselves in their various classes and workshops. I completely agree that somebody shouldnt get a working bred dog with drive if all they are going to do is take it down the park for half hour every day.

The good thing about working breeds that still have a strong desire to work, is that they are actually very good at a multitude of jobs, not just the specific ones they were bred for.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

mrs phas said:


> its people who will pay more for a designer mongrel with a fancy name
> than they would for the pedigree


both of my designer mongrels cost half of what their individual breeds are....I figured that was fair, after all I only got half a breed in each!LOL

Quite impressed that this thread is so long and still so polite!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

Some of the comments on this thread about Collies is quite funny really... I wonder how many of people who make these comments have actually met one in a home environment?

To say that they shouldn't be a pet and need "a job" is quite funny really...


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

catz4m8z said:


> Im sorry if this thread has made you feel upset. Ive never thought giant breeds are lacking in personality, in fact they always seem like wonderful dogs. But they do come with baggage, much like Cavs are wonderful dogs but have alot of issues too.
> Im sure giant and tiny breed owners have alot in common! They probably hear 'walking the horse' comments as much as we hear 'rat on a string' ones!!LOL
> Most of my issues with breeds are down to my lifestyle and personality though, I dont think Ive come across a dog I just didnt like the look of.
> 
> you should meet my best friend! She does this all the time. Its so annoying that I deliberatley buy stuff she cant stand to eat at the cinema....then breath all over her!! bwa ha ha!!!:lol:


My harlie mis mark Great Dane Tess was also one in a million and never to be replaced.She had a heart as big as a bucket my good friend used to say. Took me 2 years to get over her dying and I could never go back to the breed because she was so special.

Big dogs have plenty character and personality...absolutely no doubt about it. Tess thought she was one of the clan...daughters did it, she joined in.and even used to play snooker with them by jumping up and nicking off with the balls when they took a shot.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

LOLcats said:


> I though about posting what type of dogs I could never imagine owning but then I thought of lovely posters that have these dogs and was worried I would hurt their feelings.


My feelings would never be hurt by folk who wouldn't own RRs as long as the opinions of those people were kept polite and constructive. Where I would be hurt is something like "I would never own RRs as I have never seen such ugly looking dogs as Kilo and Rudi" :yikes:.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

stuaz said:


> Some of the comments on this thread about Collies is quite funny really... I wonder how many of people who make these comments have actually met one in a home environment?
> 
> *To say that they shouldn't be a pet and need "a job"..*.


People say exactly the same thing about Zara and Oscar and they're not just words from a forum either.

But you know what I say to them;

You know when you're dead you don't know that you're dead. It's just difficult for everyone else to understand....
Well it's the same when you're stupid. :001_smile:


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2014)

Dogless said:


> My feelings would never be hurt by folk who wouldn't own RRs as long as the opinions of those people were kept polite and constructive. Where I would be hurt is something like "I would never own RRs as I have never seen such ugly looking dogs as Kilo and Rudi" :yikes:.


Kilo and Rudy are so ugly that you really should send them to me so that I can hide their ugliness from the world. Im magnanimous that way 
Ill even let you visit them from time to time.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

stuaz said:


> Some of the comments on this thread about Collies is quite funny really... I wonder how many of people who make these comments have actually met one in a home environment?
> 
> To say that they shouldn't be a pet and need "a job" is quite funny really...


I know! I don't own a collie, but I look after a friend's now and again, and there's one next door (it's a farm, but he's only a pet as they have cows not sheep  ). Both are really friendly playful dogs, and not completely obsessed with balls or their owners, and are quite content to run around fields playing, and then flop on the carpet for a snooze, just like any other dog 



Dogless said:


> My feelings would never be hurt by folk who wouldn't own RRs as long as the opinions of those people were kept polite and constructive. Where I would be hurt is something like "I would never own RRs as I have never seen such ugly looking dogs as Kilo and Rudi" :yikes:.


Ugly??? :yikes:

Ditto Zaros


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2014)

Actually, no kidding Ive been with my friend who has a ridgeback and had someone say that shes an ugly dog. Totally took me aback. Besides the utter rudeness, ridgies are a breed that universally seem to be seen as good-looking. A sentiment I happen to agree with


----------



## boxermadsam (Nov 30, 2011)

Leam1307 said:


> Lol for some reason i dont include boxers in the squishy face category lol. I was meaning more of the breeds where it has become an exaggeration. My friend has boxers and they are lovely ( i didnt realise they had curly tails!! Ive only met docked ones before) apart from the slobbery kisses lol


Slobbery kisses. Oh Gawd slobbery kisses


----------



## LOLcats (Jun 21, 2014)

Dogless said:


> My feelings would never be hurt by folk who wouldn't own RRs as long as the opinions of those people were kept polite and constructive. Where I would be hurt is something like "I would never own RRs as I have never seen such ugly looking dogs as Kilo and Rudi" :yikes:.


Are you kidding me? I covet those boys (absolutely on my future breed list) they are super handsome :001_wub:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

ouesi said:


> Actually, no kidding Ive been with my friend who has a ridgeback and had someone say that shes an ugly dog. Totally took me aback. Besides the utter rudeness, ridgies are a breed that universally seem to be seen as good-looking. A sentiment I happen to agree with


I had a lady tell me once that Kilo was actually quite nice for such an ugly breed. Didn't offend me at all - it was meant as a compliment and I meet quite a lot of folk who don't like the breed. I think they're a bit marmite really.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

stuaz said:


> Some of the comments on this thread about Collies is quite funny really... I wonder how many of people who make these comments have actually met one in a home environment?
> 
> To say that they shouldn't be a pet and need "a job" is quite funny really...


My daughter has a collie called Effyn...cos daughter brought the flea ridden bag of mangy bones home with her one afternoon and her dad yelled...Whats that effing dog doing here...so the name stuck.

dog is nearly 10, shows no signs of calming down and has been difficult to deal with from day 1.....but these are the kinds that teach you so much about themselves and probably even more about your own self.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2014)

Dogless said:


> I had a lady tell me once that Kilo was actually quite nice for such an ugly breed. Didn't offend me at all - it was meant as a compliment and I meet quite a lot of folk who don't like the breed. I think they're a bit marmite really.


Nope, still surprises me. Theyre just beautiful dogs. Kind of like Irish Setters, the beauty queens of the dog world LOL. I dont *get* how anyone can thing theyre ugly. <--- :lol: see what I did there?


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Dogless said:


> I had a lady tell me once that Kilo was actually quite nice for such an ugly breed. Didn't offend me at all - it was meant as a compliment and I meet quite a lot of folk who don't like the breed. I think they're a bit marmite really.


Think it's the fact there's nothing really flashy or fancy about them. They're all a similar sort of colour, no real contrasting markings, no long or fluffy hair, no "cute" features or anything. Personally I think they're stunning looking dogs when in good condition.

Rupert used to get a lot of attention because of his markings and scruffy look. Even though he was muzzled I'd get stopped in the street and asked about him regularly. And the comments were almost always positive. I did have someone tell me he was deformed though  Spen on the other hand, nobody really pays any attention to him. And when they do it seems to be to tell me how boring or stupid Labs are or how skinny my Lab in particular is


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Sarah1983 said:


> *Think it's the fact there's nothing really flashy or fancy about them.* They're all a similar sort of colour, no real contrasting markings, no long or fluffy hair, no "cute" features or anything. Personally I think they're stunning looking dogs when in good condition.
> 
> Rupert used to get a lot of attention because of his markings and scruffy look. Even though he was muzzled I'd get stopped in the street and asked about him regularly. And the comments were almost always positive. I did have someone tell me he was deformed though  Spen on the other hand, nobody really pays any attention to him. And when they do it seems to be to tell me how boring or stupid Labs are or how skinny my Lab in particular is


Absolutely - which is actually one of the reasons why I like them. Horses for courses; apart from the weirdo yesterday I have been complimented on them a lot since moving here but they're definitely not jaw - dropping to folk in the way that the two Afghan Hounds I saw trot past the other month were!!


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

I don't really 'get' any other breed than mine. I see they're gorgeous, I see their owners feel the same about theirs as I do about mine, but I just wouldn't want them. When that fabulous popularity contest comes round (as it does occasionally ) about 'Whose dog would you most like to steal?', I just think no-one's, actually.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

cinnamontoast said:


> I don't really 'get' any other breed than mine. I see they're gorgeous, I see their owners feel the same about theirs as I do about mine, but I just wouldn't want them. When that fabulous popularity contest comes round (as it does occasionally ) about 'Whose dog would you most like to steal?', I just think no-one's, actually.


That's me to a tee, I admire other dogs on PF, but would I steal them, no. Well, except for Springerpete's Flyte, but only for a cuddle before returning him. Like my girls too much and really don't see myself drifting from that *type* of dog.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

stuaz said:


> Some of the comments on this thread about Collies is quite funny really... I wonder how many of people who make these comments have actually met one in a home environment?
> 
> To say that they shouldn't be a pet and need "a job" is quite funny really...


I have owned many collies and done either obedience or sheep work with them though they have been first and foremost pets. I have known huge amounts of collies in pet homes. Some are great, some are understimulated and some are just plain nuts and need to be working. Mine would work up and down the fence of the horse field without a break all day if allowed to. They made a bare track along the grass verge

I wonder how many you have known or owned.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Dogless said:


> Absolutely - which is actually one of the reasons why I like them. Horses for courses; apart from the weirdo yesterday I have been complimented on them a lot since moving here but they're definitely not jaw - dropping to folk in the way that the two Afghan Hounds I saw trot past the other month were!!


I think RRs are stunning dogs. Not boring or plain in any way. They have wonderful supple skin and beautiful coats.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Dogless said:


> Absolutely - which is actually one of the reasons why I like them. Horses for courses; apart from the weirdo yesterday I have been complimented on them a lot since moving here but they're definitely not jaw - dropping to folk in the way that the two Afghan Hounds I saw trot past the other month were!!


I've only seen one ridgeback in the flesh but he was stunning at full gallop :001_wub:. I suppose they're about as, don't shoot me, generic dogs as they come and people like the flashy coats etc.


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

Blitz said:


> I have owned many collies and done either obedience or sheep work with them though they have been first and foremost pets. I have known huge amounts of collies in pet homes. Some are great, some are understimulated and some are just plain nuts and need to be working. Mine would work up and down the fence of the horse field without a break all day if allowed to. They made a bare track along the grass verge
> 
> I wonder how many you have known or owned.


Owned? 16 in total. All family pets, none had "jobs". Known? Too many to count.

However those characteristics you state can be found in many "working dog", not just collies.

One of my collies, if allowed would play ball all day, but if I remove the ball from the situation or no longer throw it then she will move on or lay down. She won't sit there pining for it as some may think. But this isn't behaviour just for collies.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Nicky10 said:


> I've only seen one ridgeback in the flesh but he was stunning at full gallop :001_wub:. I suppose they're about as, don't shoot me, generic dogs as they come and people like the flashy coats etc.


No I agree - they are "just" dog shaped, the only variation is in what shade wheaten their coat is and in eye and nose colour and in muzzle shading. And the ridge of course. I like dogs who look like dogs.and am not keen on the idea of a load of grooming .


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

stuaz said:


> Owned? 16 in total. All family pets, none had "jobs". Known? Too many to count.
> 
> However those characteristics you state can be found in many "working dog", not just collies.
> 
> One of my collies, if allowed would play ball all day, but if I remove the ball from the situation or no longer throw it then she will move on or lay down. She won't sit there pining for it as some may think. But this isn't behaviour just for collies.


You have obviously hit lucky or you have treated them correctly. Of course not every collie is driven but it is a risk to buy one as a pet and expect it to behave as a non working breed would - and this is why so many do not work out. A lot of working breeds are not bred nowadays with any working instinct but huge amounts of farm collies are sold as pets and they are not made to do nothing. You could say the same of working line gun dogs but we are not talking about them - we are talking about collies.

Obviously I love collies and would still have one if I was physically fit enough or did obedience or flyball or agility or still had sheep but I would not have one solely as a house pet with my life style.


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

Blitz said:


> You have obviously hit lucky or you have treated them correctly. Of course not every collie is driven but it is a risk to buy one as a pet and expect it to behave as a non working breed would - and this is why so many do not work out. A lot of working breeds are not bred nowadays with any working instinct but huge amounts of farm collies are sold as pets and they are not made to do nothing. You could say the same of working line gun dogs but we are not talking about them - we are talking about collies.
> 
> Obviously I love collies and would still have one if I was physically fit enough or did obedience or flyball or agility or still had sheep but I would not have one solely as a house pet with my life style.


I guess I am just of the opinion having owned various collies, grown up around them that they make fantastic pets and I hate to see the breed simply discounted because it's has working breed traits, or the whole "you can't work if you have a collie" rubbish (which I know you haven't said).

Any dog not stimulated, etc can cause trouble for the owner, that is part of dog ownership. However OVER stimulation can cause issues as well.

But we all have different opinions and views, which is why there are so many different breeds of dogs. Each to there own


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Dogless said:


> No I agree - they are "just" dog shaped, the only variation is in what shade wheaten their coat is and in eye and nose colour and in muzzle shading. And the ridge of course. I like dogs who look like dogs.and am not keen on the idea of a load of grooming .


Yes, that's exactly what I mean  I like how they look (although I have to say I tend to compare any I see to Kilo and Rudi and find them wanting  ) but they just look like dogs. Nothing flashy or "cute" about them to draw peoples eye. Although personally I don't think there's much better looking than a fit, athletic, well muscled dog of any breed.

I like the way Ridgebacks look in general but like Spen they're distressingly lacking in the facial hair department :lol:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Sarah1983 said:


> Yes, that's exactly what I mean  I like how they look (although I have to say I tend to compare any I see to Kilo and Rudi and find them wanting  ) but they just look like dogs. Nothing flashy or "cute" about them to draw peoples eye. Although personally I don't think there's much better looking than a fit, athletic, well muscled dog of any breed.
> 
> I like the way Ridgebacks look in general but like Spen they're distressingly lacking in the facial hair department :lol:


I am sure you could train Mr Happy to accept a false beard and eyebrows .

The old ladies at the bus stop here coo over my boys which is nice, they all look very neat old ladies so maybe the lack of hair is what they like .


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Blitz said:


> You have obviously hit lucky or you have treated them correctly. Of course not every collie is driven but *it is a risk to buy one as a pet and expect it to behave as a non working breed would - and this is why so many do not work out. * A lot of working breeds are not bred nowadays with any working instinct but huge amounts of farm collies are sold as pets and they are not made to do nothing. You could say the same of working line gun dogs but we are not talking about them - we are talking about collies.
> 
> Obviously I love collies and would still have one if I was physically fit enough or did obedience or flyball or agility or still had sheep but I would not have one solely as a house pet with my life style.


I think the bit I've bolded is a really good point. It's not the fact that they _have_ to work, but you can't assume that if you get one just for a pet, that they will be ok as 'just a pet'. And as you say this applies to all working breeds and I think is a real problem with pet labs and goldies who don't get walked enough and end up being destructive and eating everything in sight as there is nothing else for them to do. They are clever dogs that need stimulation, just like collies (and other working breeds of course), and unless you give them suitable mental and physical exercise, they become fat, bored, and end up in rescues because the owners can't cope.


----------

